# Uomini, donne, belli, brutti, chiacchiere da bar



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Nel parlare con conoscenti, spesso emerge la categorizzazione sulla base del sesso. A prendere spunto da questa atavica contrapposizione i media, da sempre, con un aumento dei toni aspri e delle contrapposizioni negli ultimi anni per combattere il calo dell'audience.
Ma neppure i social network con i gruppi di fasce più giovani sono risparmiati da questo.
Così mi capita di notare spesso l'attribuzione del tradimento prevalentemente alla fascia maschile, con relativo contorno di donne incattivite verso i comportamenti di questi maschi inaffidabili (con valutazioni che comprendono l'intero genere).
Ora, la questione è spinosa quanto quella della precisione degli orari dei treni quando c'era lui (e le linee ferroviarie erano anche meno intasate).
Ovvero, è un po' il complemento dello sfogo dovuto alla frustrazioni quotidiane che avviluppano un po' tutti, per cui lascia un po' il tempo che trova. 
Però sottintende una mentalità comune abbastanza resistente (ancora), ovvero che la donna sia meno incline al tradimento, più naturalmente portata alla famiglia, alla fedeltà, spesso vittima della voracità sessuale maschile.
Così quando io subii il tradimento, il mio cambiamento di abitudini e di umore fece pensare a più persone che fossi io in realtà a tradire. Ci fu un certo stupore per alcuni a cui rivelai la situazione nell'apprendere che le cose non stavano proprio così. Minore è comunque l'empatia nei confronti del maschio tradito, in genere. L'uomo talvolta si vergogna a parlarne, perché trova poca considerazione da parte degli altri: "Sicuramente se viene tradito è perché..." (e qui ognuno appiccica la sua regoletta del consorte fedele e rispettato per cui se un marito viene tradito è perché se lo è meritato oppure - sentito anche questo - perché è un cretino che non se ne accorge). 
Nei confronti della donna tradita scatta spesso invece la solidarietà di genere, con relativi epiteti (anche qui di genere) categorici.
Un'altra considerazione che mi viene da fare è che noto molti uomini soli in giro, di ridotto o nullo interesse per le donne. Sembra quasi che la popolazione femminile sia attratta da pochi esemplari del genere maschile (in genere belli o dalla valida o millantata posizione sociale), che si ritrovano a dover condividere inconsapevolmente con altre donne identicamente attratte da loro. In pratica le donne scelgono sempre gli stessi uomini, tralasciandone altri che restano ai margini, rimanendo casti o fedeli più per necessità che per scelta.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel parlare con conoscenti, spesso emerge la categorizzazione sulla base del sesso. A prendere spunto da questa atavica contrapposizione i media, da sempre, con un aumento dei toni aspri e delle contrapposizioni negli ultimi anni per combattere il calo dell'audience.
> Ma neppure i social network con i gruppi di fasce più giovani sono risparmiati da questo.
> Così mi capita di notare spesso l'attribuzione del tradimento prevalentemente alla fascia maschile, con relativo contorno di donne incattivite verso i comportamenti di questi maschi inaffidabili (con valutazioni che comprendono l'intero genere).
> Ora, la questione è spinosa quanto quella della precisione degli orari dei treni quando c'era lui (e le linee ferroviarie erano anche meno intasate).
> ...


La vedi dal punto di vista maschile. Posso dirti che io quando sono stata tradita mi sono sentita inadeguata, come se fosse accaduto per colpa mia e non l'ho detto a nessuno perché mi vergognavo di essere stata incapace di "tenermi" fedele mio marito. D'altra parte lui era giustificabile in quanto uomo. Vittima delle circostanze e intrappolato nella rete della bella amagliatrice, come poteva resistere.

Così invece per quanto mi riguarda ai suoi occhi sono una puttana, e chissà quanti uomini la pensano così. Ancora oggi gira voce che ho un amante. Ma non l'abbia mai avuto in realtà.

E anche alle donne che si sentono insignificanti sembra che gli uomini guardino sempre le stesse.
ma siamo noi a precludere ogni possibilità di essere notati.


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> La vedi dal punto di vista maschile. Posso dirti che io quando sono stata tradita mi sono sentita inadeguata, come se fosse accaduto per colpa mia e non l'ho detto a nessuno perché mi vergognavo di essere stata incapace di "tenermi" fedele mio marito. D'altra parte lui era giustificabile in quanto uomo. Vittima delle circostanze e intrappolato nella rete della bella smerigliatrice, come poteva resistere.


Oro ti quoto.
Non che le cose stiano così, anzi...
Ma mi hai fatto tornare in mente, ad esempio, i pipponi allucinanti della zia del mio ex, sull'abilità di "tenersi" un uomo. E quello che ha detto di me dopo (roba che se l'avessi tenuta a portata di mano le avrei staccato la faccia a morsi).
Ma anche madri di mie amiche.
E' un refrain che si sente spesso.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oro ti quoto.
> Non che le cose stiano così, anzi...
> Ma mi hai fatto tornare in mente, ad esempio*, i pipponi allucinanti della zia del mio ex, sull'abilità di "tenersi" un uomo. *E quello che ha detto di me dopo (roba che se l'avessi tenuta a portata di mano le avrei staccato la faccia a morsi).
> Ma anche madri di mie amiche.
> E' un refrain che si sente spesso.


sono sinceramente curioso... in cosa consiste questa abilità?


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

In effetti le sensazioni di riflesso sono queste.


Uomo cornuto bel cretino. 

Donna cornuta povera vittima.

Uomo traditore farfallone immaturo. 

Donna traditrice spietata zoccola.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In effetti le sensazioni di riflesso sono queste.
> 
> 
> Uomo cornuto bel cretino.
> ...


esatto...

proprio ieri un mio collega ci raccontava che il suo migliore amico ha scoperto che la sua compagna lo tradisce con un altro e che lui sta a pezzi. tra l'altro lei lo ha lasciato, perchè pare che abbia preso una scuffia pesante per l'altro.
il mio collega l'ha definita "puttana". immediatamente. e dice che anche parlando con l'amico tradito e il gruppo, "tutti pensano sia una puttana". cioè, l'etichetta per la donna che tradisce è 8 volte su 10 PUTTANA. 

ora, in pausa pranzo e "a caldo", nel senso, col mio collega preoccupatissimo per il suo amico che non mangia, non dorme, pare no zombie, etc etc non mi sono lanciata nella "difesa" della suddetta ragazza...difesa in che termini, mi spiego, ovviamente non nel tradimento, perchè ha tradito e ha sbagliato e non ci piove. ma è una puttana? magari ha tradito perchè s'è innamorata, non perchè donna di facili costumi..


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oro ti quoto.
> Non che le cose stiano così, anzi...
> Ma mi hai fatto tornare in mente, ad esempio, i pipponi allucinanti della zia del mio ex, *sull'abilità di "tenersi" un uomo*. E quello che ha detto di me dopo (roba che se l'avessi tenuta a portata di mano le avrei staccato la faccia a morsi).
> Ma anche madri di mie amiche.
> E' un refrain che si sente spesso.


Questa è proprio roba d'antan.


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto...
> 
> proprio ieri un mio collega ci raccontava che il suo migliore amico ha scoperto che la sua compagna lo tradisce con un altro e che lui sta a pezzi. tra l'altro lei lo ha lasciato, perchè pare che abbia preso una scuffia pesante per l'altro.
> il mio collega l'ha definita "puttana". immediatamente. e dice che anche parlando con l'amico tradito e il gruppo, "tutti pensano sia una puttana". cioè, l'etichetta per la donna che tradisce è 8 volte su 10 PUTTANA.
> ...


Non è una puttana è solo una donna scorretta.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In effetti le sensazioni di riflesso sono queste.
> 
> 
> Uomo cornuto bel cretino.
> ...


Sì.
Tristemente (per la categorizzazione) sì.
Del resto, quando venni tradito, proprio per sfuggire a questa semplificazione inutile (per me) della realtà e comprendere qualcosa di quello che stava accadendo me ne venni qui ad ascoltare e a ricercare le esperienze altrui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> La vedi dal punto di vista maschile. Posso dirti che io quando sono stata tradita mi sono sentita inadeguata, come se fosse accaduto per colpa mia e non l'ho detto a nessuno perché mi vergognavo di essere stata incapace di "tenermi" fedele mio marito. D'altra parte lui era giustificabile in quanto uomo. Vittima delle circostanze e intrappolato nella rete della bella amagliatrice, come poteva resistere.
> 
> Così invece per quanto mi riguarda ai suoi occhi sono una puritana, e chissà quanti uomini la pensano così.Ancora oggi gira voce che ho un amante. Ma non l'abbia mai avuto in realtà.
> 
> ...





Spot ha detto:


> Oro ti quoto.
> Non che le cose stiano così, anzi...
> Ma mi hai fatto tornare in mente, ad esempio, i pipponi allucinanti della zia del mio ex, sull'abilità di "tenersi" un uomo. E quello che ha detto di me dopo (roba che se l'avessi tenuta a portata di mano le avrei staccato la faccia a morsi).
> Ma anche madri di mie amiche.
> E' un refrain che si sente spesso.


quoto e quoto


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una puttana è solo una donna scorretta.


sono d'accordissimo. e se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce proprio tanto è l'utilizzo del termine "puttana"(o mignotta troia zoccola) come insulto dispregiativo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto...
> 
> proprio ieri un mio collega ci raccontava che il suo migliore amico ha scoperto che la sua compagna lo tradisce con un altro e che lui sta a pezzi. tra l'altro lei lo ha lasciato, perchè pare che abbia preso una scuffia pesante per l'altro.
> il mio collega l'ha definita "puttana". immediatamente. e dice che anche parlando con l'amico tradito e il gruppo, "tutti pensano sia una puttana". cioè, l'etichetta per la donna che tradisce è 8 volte su 10 PUTTANA.
> ...


Ovviamente non è una puttana, semmai una bugiarda. Ma d'altronde le donne definiscono un uomo che tradisce un porco.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto...
> 
> proprio ieri un mio collega ci raccontava che il suo migliore amico ha scoperto che la sua compagna lo tradisce con un altro e che lui sta a pezzi. tra l'altro lei lo ha lasciato, perchè pare che abbia preso una scuffia pesante per l'altro.
> il mio collega l'ha definita "puttana". immediatamente. e dice che anche parlando con l'amico tradito e il gruppo, "tutti pensano sia una puttana". cioè, l'etichetta per la donna che tradisce è 8 volte su 10 PUTTANA.
> ...


Di al tuo collega che le puttane in genere si fanno pagare... Almeno dalle mie parti..
Dovrà trovare un altro aggettivo..


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. e se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce proprio tanto è l'utilizzo del termine "puttana"(o mignotta troia zoccola) come insulto dispregiativo.


SOno maschi.....


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. e se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce proprio tanto è l'utilizzo del termine "puttana"(o mignotta troia zoccola) come insulto dispregiativo.


La donna è sempre puttana.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La donna è sempre puttana.


e spesso a definirla così sono le altre donne.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e spesso a definirla così sono le altre donne.


quotissimo!


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è una puttana, semmai una bugiarda. Ma d'altronde le donne definiscono un uomo che tradisce un porco.


Non vi dico le parole di solidarietà lette nei confronti della presunta autrice di questo atto vandalico (temo più una campagna pubblicitaria, in realtà), solidarietà soprattutto nell'antagonismo contro il sesso maschile fedifrago.
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-on-range-rover-outside-harrods-a3240101.html
Addirittura la Lucarelli ha espresso i suoi complimenti all'autrice su Facebook.
Rimane sempre un atto vandalico, non certo un segno di civiltà.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo!


E se un marito definisce cosi la moglie solo dopo aver saputo che ha avuto un corno, per quanto mi riguarda, il corno è già ampiamente più che meritato, senza ulteriori approfondimenti


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non vi dico le parole di solidarietà lette nei confronti della presunta autrice di questo atto vandalico (temo più una campagna pubblicitaria, in realtà), solidarietà soprattutto nell'antagonismo contro il sesso maschile fedifrago.
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-on-range-rover-outside-harrods-a3240101.html
> Addirittura la Lucarelli ha espresso i suoi complimenti all'autrice su Facebook.
> *Rimane sempre un atto vandalico, non certo un segno di civiltà*.


Sono d'accordo, ma oggi è trendy dire certe cazzate.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e spesso a definirla così sono le altre donne.


Assolutamente sì...


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono sinceramente curioso... in cosa consiste questa abilità?


Era tutta una cosa su un mix di attenzioni per il proprio maschio quando torna a casa sfatto dal lavoro e abbai da cane rabbioso verso le tipe che gli si avvicinano mentre lui è lì nel mondo esterno pieno di tentazioni (chiamate a lei, minacce velate, frecciatine...).
Gente giovane, eh, sui 55.

Per fortuna all'epoca ero ancora una ragazza educata che trattava le stronzate con accondiscendenza.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> e spesso a definirla così sono le altre donne.


Già.. E su questo ci sarebbe da meditare non poco, in verità...


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Era tutta una cosa su *un mix di attenzioni per il proprio maschio quando torna a casa sfatto dal lavoro *e abbai da cane rabbioso verso le tipe che gli si avvicinano mentre lui è lì nel mondo esterno pieno di tentazioni (chiamate a lei, minacce velate, frecciatine...).
> Gente giovane, eh, sui 55.
> 
> Per fortuna all'epoca ero ancora una ragazza educata che trattava le stronzate con accondiscendenza.


ah ok... la donna vista come il riposo del guerriero, insomma :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... la donna vista come il riposo del guerriero, insomma :singleeye:


A me impressionava più la parte del cane da guardia in realtà.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A me impressionava più la parte del cane da guardia in realtà.


pure quella, ma la vedo più istintiva... a me impressiona soprattutto quella che ho evidenziato, perchè tende a relegare la donna ad un ruolo ormai fortunatamente superato.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E se un marito definisce cosi la moglie solo dopo aver saputo che ha avuto un corno, per quanto mi riguarda, il corno è già ampiamente più che meritato, senza ulteriori approfondimenti


:up::up:


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Era tutta una cosa su un mix di attenzioni per il proprio maschio quando torna a casa sfatto dal lavoro e abbai da cane rabbioso verso le tipe che gli si avvicinano *mentre lui è lì nel mondo esterno pieno di tentazioni* (chiamate a lei, minacce velate, frecciatine...).
> Gente giovane, eh, sui 55.
> 
> Per fortuna all'epoca ero ancora una ragazza educata che trattava le stronzate con accondiscendenza.





Nobody ha detto:


> pure quella, ma la vedo più istintiva... a me impressiona soprattutto quella che ho evidenziato, perchè tende a relegare la donna *ad un ruolo ormai fortunatamente superato*.


Potrà sembrare paradossale, ma a volte ho la sensazione che la situazione si sia ribaltata.
E che a doversi tenere le donne, _piene di tentazion_i in questo _mondo esterno_,  siano ora (sempre nel parlare da bar) gli uomini.
Questo forse spiegherebbe quel "cretino" attribuito comunemente ai traditi maschi.


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Potrà sembrare paradossale, ma a volte ho la sensazione che la situazione si sia ribaltata.
> E che a doversi tenere le donne, _piene di tentazion_i in questo _mondo esterno_,  siano ora gli uomini.
> Questo forse spiegherebbe quel "cretino" attribuito comunemente ai traditi maschi.


Non credo.
Secondo me è più una deviata concezione di virilità - che è sempre esistita.
L'unica cosa che vedo davvero cambiata è la fine della dipendenza economica all'interno delle coppie.

Insomma, tutto gira intorno al concetto che l'essere lasciati, o traditi, sia un fallimento, un farsi fregare.
Cosa stupida quanto semplice, e non credo dipenda dai generi.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Secondo me *è più una deviata concezione di virilità - che è sempre esistit*a.
> L'unica cosa che vedo davvero cambiata è la fine della dipendenza economica all'interno delle coppie.
> 
> ...


:up:
Sì, probabile sia così.
Ora che non è più riparabile l'affronto all'onore con la violenza di un tempo, l'uomo preserva la labile immagine della sua pubblica virilità sminuendo quella degli altri.
Sul secondo neretto, anche qui sono d'accordo.
Popolarmente da questa convinzione (che non pretende alcun approfondimento ma solo colpa e pena) deriva tutto il resto.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Sì, probabile sia così.
> Ora che non è più riparabile l'affronto all'onore con la violenza di un tempo,* l'uomo preserva la labile immagine della sua pubblica virilità sminuendo quella degli altri.*
> Sul secondo neretto, anche qui sono d'accordo.
> Popolarmente da questa convinzione (che non pretende alcun approfondimento ma solo colpa e pena) deriva tutto il resto.


condivido anche questo pensiero, visto fare spesso purtroppo.


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure quella, ma la vedo più istintiva... a me impressiona soprattutto quella che ho evidenziato, perchè tende a relegare la donna ad un ruolo ormai fortunatamente superato.


Io no, perchè presuppone una deresponsabilizzazione dell'uomo che provola qualsiasi tettomunita in giro, sempre incline a scivolare altrove, anzi, lo giustifica. Perchè è 'omo. Da lì il controllo non del di lui porsi, ma delle "cagnette".

Il riposo del guarriero lo sopporto di più. E' sì un ruolo superato, ma se inserito in uno schema di attenzioni reciproche (anche se diverse) all'interno della coppia, beh, lo rispetto, al netto del fatto che mi ci ritrovi o meno.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io no,* perchè presuppone una deresponsabilizzazione dell'uomo che provola qualsiasi tettomunita in giro, sempre incline a scivolare altrove, anzi, lo giustifica. Perchè è 'omo. Da lì il controllo non del di lui porsi, ma delle "cagnette".*
> 
> Il riposo del guarriero lo sopporto di più. E' sì un ruolo superato, ma se inserito in uno schema di attenzioni reciproche (anche se diverse) all'interno della coppia, beh, lo rispetto, al netto del fatto che mi ci ritrovi o meno.


condivido anche questo. e sul neretto è una cosa che non tollero..ne abbiamo parlato anche spesso qui, mi manda il sangue agli occhi. che poi è l'altra faccia della medaglia del "donna puttana"...perchè secondo questa chiave di lettura l'omo scivola perchè è omm, quindi è la donna cattiva tentatrice (puttana).

se tradisce è puttana uguale :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Io no, perchè presuppone una deresponsabilizzazione dell'uomo che provola qualsiasi tettomunita in giro, sempre incline a scivolare altrove, anzi, lo giustifica. Perchè è 'omo. Da lì il controllo non del di lui porsi, ma delle "cagnette".
> 
> Il riposo del guarriero lo sopporto di più. E' sì un ruolo superato, ma se inserito in uno schema di attenzioni reciproche (anche se diverse) all'interno della coppia, beh, lo rispetto, al netto del fatto che mi ci ritrovi o meno.


Direi anche peggio..
Presuppone un potere assoluto di una donna smaliziata di poter ridurre qualsiasi uomo al suo volere, usando ad arte le sue tecniche seduttive.

Non dimentichiamoci che un signore un giorno scrisse la storiella di Adamo Eva e la mela proibita... E non era uno scemotto qualsiasi, ma il loro creatore


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io no, perchè presuppone una deresponsabilizzazione dell'uomo che provola qualsiasi tettomunita in giro, sempre incline a scivolare altrove, anzi, lo giustifica. Perchè è 'omo. Da lì il controllo non del di lui porsi, ma delle "cagnette".
> 
> Il riposo del guarriero lo sopporto di più. E' sì un ruolo superato, ma se inserito in uno schema di attenzioni reciproche (anche se diverse) all'interno della coppia, beh, lo rispetto, al netto del fatto che mi ci ritrovi o meno.


Lo vedevo più "istintivo" perchè si ricollega a quella sorta di antagonismo femminile, per il quale una donna tende ad attaccare un'altra donna.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido anche questo. e sul neretto è una cosa che non tollero..ne abbiamo parlato anche spesso qui, mi manda il sangue agli occhi. che poi è l'altra faccia della medaglia del "donna puttana"...perchè secondo questa chiave di lettura l'omo scivola perchè è omm, *quindi è la donna cattiva tentatrice (puttana).
> *
> *se tradisce è puttana uguale* :rotfl:


insomma, non c'è scampo :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono sinceramente curioso... in cosa consiste questa abilità?



  Credo sia ancora molto radicata l’idea che una donna deve essere sempre all’altezza delle aspettative del proprio uomo, brava casalinga, ottima cuoca, brava madre, ma anche sempre in ordine e “desiderosa” di assecondare i desideri del marito… 
  Poi una pensa di essere e di fare ed invece si ritrova cornuta. La domanda è “dove ho sbagliato??”
  [FONT=&quot]Il principio è sbagliato[/FONT]


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una puttana* è solo una donna scorretta*.


spero che concordi che vale IDEM per gli uomini


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e spesso a definirla così sono le altre donne.



è vero!


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> spero che concordi che vale IDEM per gli uomini


Guarda avrei voluto scrivere:è solo una persona scorretta.:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido anche questo pensiero, visto fare spesso purtroppo.



hai voglia, pure qui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo vedevo più "istintivo" perchè si ricollega a quella sorta di *antagonismo femminile, per il quale una donna tende ad attaccare un'altra donna*.



anche questo è un retaggio mentale maschilista


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il riposo del guarriero lo sopporto di più. E' sì un ruolo superato, ma se inserito in uno schema di attenzioni reciproche (anche se diverse) all'interno della coppia, beh, lo rispetto, al netto del fatto che mi ci ritrovi o meno.



:quoto:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda avrei voluto scrivere:è solo una persona scorretta.:up:


...bene per questa volta ti perdono


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ...bene per questa volta ti perdono


Grazie!


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie!


è perchè sono "buona" 



Spoiler



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> è perchè sono "buona"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io pensavo di meritarlo.:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pensavo di meritarlo.:rotfl:



No, *per meritare il mio perdono* devi dire che *adori* il mio nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche questo è un retaggio mentale maschilista


che spesso le donne siano crudeli con le altre donne? E' un fatto, non un retaggio maschilista. Ed ho visto che diverse partecipanti mi hanno quotato concordando con me.


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> No, *per meritare il mio perdono* devi dire che *adori* il mio nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chiedimi tutto,pure il culo:rotfl::rotfl:su quello non recedo....:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiedimi tutto,pure il culo:rotfl::rotfl:su quello non recedo....:rotfl:


 piuttosto di rendermi "felice" sei disposto a dare ciò che di solito prendi..... sai che ti dico che allora diivento cattiva! 
cattivissima :diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> piuttosto di rendermi "felice" sei disposto a dare ciò che di solito prendi..... sai che ti dico che allora diivento cattiva!
> cattivissima :diavoletto::diavoletto:
> 
> View attachment 11620


Son abituato....son anni....fatti avanti...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son abituato....son anni....fatti avanti...:rotfl:





.... Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri,Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri,Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri, Cri........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che spesso le donne siano crudeli con le altre donne? E' un fatto, non un retaggio maschilista. Ed ho visto che diverse partecipanti mi hanno quotato concordando con me.


mi piace vedere come quello che va a discredito dell'altro genere sia sempre "un fatto"

ci sono retaggi maschilisti come ce ne sono di femministi.
dovresti vedere come in una roda di capoeira, luogo dove emerge l'espressione più naturale della persona e nel modo più immediato (non mediato), la crudeltà nei confronti del proprio genere sia un fatto trasversale, dal che io ritengo che appartenga agli individui singoli più che al genere.


----------



## Ecate (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A me impressionava più la parte del cane da guardia in realtà.


Anche a me
"come azzerare l'autostima in 10 mosse"


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
A me non pare proprio.
Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
A me quest'ultima affermazione politicamente corretta e quella che più mi fa imbufalire. È una generalizzazione insopportabile.
E credo anche che ci siano persone egoiste, narcisiste, cattive, amorali, irresponsabili e se le chiamiamo stronze o troie o porci sono solo sintesi volgari, ma del tutto meritate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
> A me non pare proprio.
> Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
> O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
> ...



quoto


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *mi piace vedere come quello che va a discredito dell'altro genere sia sempre "un fatto"*
> 
> ci sono retaggi maschilisti come ce ne sono di femministi.
> dovresti vedere come in una roda di capoeira, luogo dove emerge l'espressione più naturale della persona e nel modo più immediato (non mediato), la crudeltà nei confronti del proprio genere sia un fatto trasversale, dal che io ritengo che appartenga agli individui singoli più che al genere.


Non lo scrivo perchè va a discredito dell'altro genere. Se pensi che mi piaccia gettare discredito sulle donne, sei fuori strada.
Ho notato questo comportamento più volte, e ho visto spesso un accanimento subdolo di donne verso altre donne. Poi è chiaro che la differenza la fa sempre il singolo.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
> A me non pare proprio.
> Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
> O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
> ...


a me può anche andar bene il neretto... 

però per onestà di vedute non dovremmo a questo punto anche sforzarci di dare qualche attributo a chi verso questo tipo di persone ha avuto la magica intuizione di intravederci addirittura una persona con cui costruirci assieme un progetto di vita, farci un mutuo assieme, farci dei figli..?

oppure a questo punto si scompare magicamente tutti nel nulla, adducendo un improvviso impegno sopraggiunto nel frattempo, che ci impedisce di attribuire a questi ultimi "malcapitati" un qualsiasi aggettivo..??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non lo scrivo perchè va a discredito dell'altro genere. Se pensi che mi piaccia gettare discredito sulle donne, sei fuori strada.
> Ho notato questo comportamento più volte, e ho visto spesso un accanimento subdolo di donne verso altre donne. Poi è chiaro che la differenza la fa sempre il singolo.



non credo che tu lo faccia per gettare discredito.
ma questo discorso l'ho sempre sentito fare, da sempre, e soprattutto dagli uomini.
eppure io non mi sono mai accorta, dalla mia esperienza, che questo succeda veramente. l'accanimento subdolo l'ho notato anche tra uomini, al lavoro e in altri ambiti.
è ovvio che se uno passa decenni a lavorare in un ambiente in prevalenza femminile gli accanimenti subdoli (se e quando ci sono) li noterà in quell'ambiente, e viceversa se una donna lavora in un ambiente prevalentemente maschile potrà vedere la stessa cosa.

io per esempio proprio in questi giorni ho parlato molto chiaro con delle mie collaboratrici che secondo me giocano in modo poco trasparente sul lavoro, ma voglio sperare di non essere una mosca bianca.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a me può anche andar bene il neretto...
> 
> però per onestà di vedute non dovremmo a questo punto anche sforzarci di dare qualche attributo a chi verso questo tipo di persone ha avuto la magica intuizione di intravederci addirittura una persona con cui costruirci assieme un progetto di vita, farci un mutuo assieme, farci dei figli..?
> 
> oppure a questo punto si scompare magicamente tutti nel nulla, adducendo un improvviso impegno sopraggiunto nel frattempo, che ci impedisce di attribuire a questi ultimi "malcapitati" un qualsiasi aggettivo..??


Sarà di volta in volta ingenuo, disattento, menefreghista ecc.
È per come ogni situazione in cui si è vittime. Se mi borseggiano possono essere stata ingenua o fiduciosa o aver provocato o perfino essere al limite dell'essermelo cercato come chi ostenta ricchezza tra chi è alla fame. Però un furto resta un furto. Anche se restano disuguaglianze che gridano vendetta e che sono originate da altri furti.
Per questo generalizzare nei confronti dei singoli casi è sbagliato.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà di volta in volta ingenuo, disattento, menefreghista ecc.
> È per come ogni situazione in cui si è vittime. Se mi borseggiano possono essere stata ingenua o fiduciosa o aver provocato o perfino essere al limite dell'essermelo cercato come chi ostenta ricchezza tra chi è alla fame. Però un furto resta un furto. Anche se restano disuguaglianze che gridano vendetta e che sono originate da altri furti.
> *Per questo generalizzare nei confronti dei singoli casi è sbagliato*.


Infatti....
a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....

Un truffatore senza coglioni, è solo un poveraccio che alla fine dovrà rassegnarsi a guadagnare i soldi col sudore, perché mancano i coglioni da truffare...

e da qui il discorso che un truffatore è tale nella misura in cui un coglione lo asseconda e gli va dietro...

questo non è secondo me essere politicamente corretti, ma vedere obiettivamente una realtà... 

Ho letto dei post in entrata nei giorni scorsi di persone il cui partner da anni si rifiutava di dormire nel letto matrimoniale, era freddo, scostante, incazzato e cattivo...

e hanno preso incredibilmente coscienza di questa situazione appena è saltato fuori il tradimento....

Hanno avuto parole di incoraggiamento (giustamente) e attestazione di fiducia... tipo: vedrai, troverai quanto meriti! riparti la vita ti sorride!!


ma che ti sorride!!!! 

nessuno che gli abbia detto: stai attento perché mi sa che sei un gran coglione, e nella vita prenderai inculate a ripetizione se non cambi... e questa è solo la prima di una lunga serie... e qualche problemino forse ce lo hai anche tu

nessuno............


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non credo che tu lo faccia per gettare discredito.
> *ma questo discorso l'ho sempre sentito fare, da sempre, e soprattutto dagli uomini.
> *eppure io non mi sono mai accorta, dalla mia esperienza, che questo succeda veramente. l'accanimento subdolo l'ho notato anche tra uomini, al lavoro e in altri ambiti.
> è ovvio che se uno passa decenni a lavorare in un ambiente in prevalenza femminile gli accanimenti subdoli (se e quando ci sono) li noterà in quell'ambiente, e viceversa se una donna lavora in un ambiente prevalentemente maschile potrà vedere la stessa cosa.
> ...


A me è capitato di sentirlo spesso da donne, anche su questo forum... certo, questo non toglie che ci sia competitività e spesso scorrettezza anche tra uomini, solo si esplica con modalità diverse.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> A me è capitato di sentirlo spesso da donne, anche su questo forum... certo, questo non toglie che ci sia competitività e spesso scorrettezza anche tra uomini, solo si esplica con modalità diverse.


Secondo me quando si superano certi limiti è anche espressione o di proprie frustrazioni (come ti permetti di essere cosi, io non posso esserlo e mi girano le palle perché vorrei) o di proprie ferite pregresse....


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a me può anche andar bene il neretto...
> 
> però per onestà di vedute non dovremmo a questo punto anche sforzarci di dare qualche attributo a chi verso questo tipo di persone ha avuto la magica intuizione di intravederci addirittura una persona con cui costruirci assieme un progetto di vita, farci un mutuo assieme, farci dei figli..?
> 
> oppure a questo punto si scompare magicamente tutti nel nulla, adducendo un improvviso impegno sopraggiunto nel frattempo, che ci impedisce di attribuire a questi ultimi "malcapitati" un qualsiasi aggettivo..??


...to, sono d'accordo con te!!


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti....
> a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....
> 
> Un truffatore senza coglioni, è solo un poveraccio che alla fine dovrà rassegnarsi a guadagnare i soldi col sudore, perché mancano i coglioni da truffare...
> ...



e no. Qui invece ti sbagli, A qualcuno in passato lo hanno detto e più di una volta. lo so con certezza


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me quando si superano certi limiti è anche espressione o di proprie frustrazioni (come ti permetti di essere cosi, io non posso esserlo e mi girano le palle perché vorrei) o di proprie ferite pregresse....


si, in certi casi è proprio così, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e no. Qui invece ti sbagli, A qualcuno in passato lo hanno detto e più di una volta. lo so con certezza


Io infatti parlavo in questi giorni delle ultime amiche arrivate.. 

Ma intendiamo ci, l incoraggiamento lo do anche io, ci mancherebbe... Io sono dalla parte di chi ha il capo chino, sempre!

Ma.. Devo essere anche onesto... Non posso dirgli che è tutta colpa di quello stronzone cattivone disumanone...

Perché si da il caso che quello li.. Te lo sei messo in casa e ci hai fatto figli, famiglia, pranzi di nozze e altro.....

Non siamo ancora nel califfato, dove i mariti te li danno a tavolino...
Avremo tempo quando ci saremo, per riparlarne..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti....
> a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....
> 
> Un truffatore senza coglioni, è solo un poveraccio che alla fine dovrà rassegnarsi a guadagnare i soldi col sudore, perché mancano i coglioni da truffare...
> ...


Prima di tutto io ho parlato di borseggio e non di truffa. In una truffa, come nel tradizionale  "pacco" c'è una corresponsabilità del truffato che magari pensava di compiere ricettazione. Ma non è così per tutte le truffe, come quelle che hanno come vittime anziani circuiti con falsa gentilezza. Anche quando la legge parla di incauto acquisto io mi guarderei bene di definire nessuna vittima coglione. La trovo una definizione odiosa.

E mi pare ancora più odioso che venga utilizzato un giudizio sbagliato, ingeneroso, superficiale per permetterti di giudicare persone che hanno avuto il coraggio di prendere una decisione che tu non hai il fegato di prendere. Avrai le tue buone ragioni, ma nessuno si è permesso di sindacarle o ipotizzarle, invece tu ti sei permesso questo post odioso.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io ho parlato di borseggio e non di truffa. In una truffa, come nel tradizionale  "pacco" c'è una corresponsabilità del truffato che magari pensava di compiere ricettazione. Ma non è così per tutte le truffe, come quelle che hanno come vittime anziani circuiti con falsa gentilezza. Anche quando la legge parla di incauto acquisto io mi guarderei bene di definire nessuna vittima coglione. La trovo una definizione odiosa.
> 
> E mi pare ancora più odioso che venga utilizzato un giudizio sbagliato, ingeneroso, superficiale per permetterti di giudicare persone che hanno avuto il coraggio di prendere una decisione che tu non hai il fegato di prendere. Avrai le tue buone ragioni, ma nessuno si è permesso di sindacarle o ipotizzarle, invece tu ti sei permesso questo post odioso.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io ho parlato di borseggio e non di truffa. In una truffa, come nel tradizionale "pacco" c'è una corresponsabilità del truffato che magari pensava di compiere ricettazione. Ma non è così per tutte le truffe, come quelle che hanno come vittime anziani circuiti con falsa gentilezza. Anche quando la legge parla di incauto acquisto io mi guarderei bene di definire nessuna vittima coglione. La trovo una definizione odiosa.
> 
> E mi pare ancora più odioso che venga utilizzato un giudizio sbagliato, ingeneroso, superficiale per permetterti di giudicare persone che hanno avuto il coraggio di prendere una decisione che tu non hai il fegato di prendere. Avrai le tue buone ragioni, ma nessuno si è permesso di sindacarle o ipotizzarle, *invece tu ti sei permesso questo post odioso*.


un momento.. 
a parte l'odioso che non è un problema...

io non mi permetto di giudicare proprio nessuno.. né chi prende le decisioni, nè chi non le prende, nè chi tradisce, nè chi è tradito...
se torni indietro vedi facilmente che tutto è partito da un TUO post "ricco" di giudizi i cui aggettivi non riporto, dove hai solo detto in fondo che sono PIENAMENTE MERITATI

e io ho detto: bene.. se scendo sul terreno del "GIUDIZIO" allora.. però..... e DOPO ho fatto le mie considerazioni.

Io non ho problemi a dare del disumano a chi ha trattato male il partner schifandolo e umiliandolo per anni
ma se SCENDO SUL TERRENO DEL GIUDIZIO a quel punto il mio giudizio va anche a chi ha subito..

io guardo a destra e a sinistra, se SI GIUDICA

e ripeto.. quello che ho scritto l'ho scritto solo per dimostrare che se si SCENDE SUL TERRENO DEL GIUDIZIO non si salva nessuno, nè di qua, nè di là...

so che è odioso vedere a tutto tondo... lo so

infatti preferisco astenermi


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti....
> a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....
> 
> Un truffatore senza coglioni, è solo un poveraccio che alla fine dovrà rassegnarsi a guadagnare i soldi col sudore, perché mancano i coglioni da truffare...
> ...


Tu(e tutti noi) dalle storie qui veniamo a sapere solo 1 centesimo di vita reale.Per cui un po' di prudenza nel battezzare uno/a coglione....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Tu(e tutti noi) dalle storie qui veniamo a sapere solo 1 centesimo di vita reale.Per cui un po' di prudenza nel battezzare uno/a coglione....


ma che c'entri tu scusa??
perchè ti senti chiamata in causa?
se sei cogliona lo stabilisco io??...


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
> A me non pare proprio.
> Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
> O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma che c'entri tu scusa??
> perchè ti senti chiamata in causa?
> se sei cogliona lo stabilisco io??...


Ma mica mi son sentita tirata in ballo...Ti ho letto ed ho fatto una considerazione...Piuttosto la tua che risposta è?Pari quasi arrabbiato.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a me può anche andar bene il neretto...
> 
> però per onestà di vedute non dovremmo a questo punto anche sforzarci di dare qualche attributo a chi verso questo tipo di persone ha avuto la magica intuizione di intravederci addirittura una persona con cui costruirci assieme un progetto di vita, farci un mutuo assieme, farci dei figli..?
> 
> oppure a questo punto si scompare magicamente tutti nel nulla, adducendo un improvviso impegno sopraggiunto nel frattempo, che ci impedisce di attribuire a questi ultimi "malcapitati" un qualsiasi aggettivo..??


Prendendola alla larga, dovremmo tutti noi italiani appellarci adeguatamente anche per aver alimentato per anni una politica disonesta allora.
Purtroppo ho riscontrato che non è sempre facile comprendere comportamenti che non ci appartengono.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> un momento..
> a parte l'odioso che non è un problema...
> 
> io non mi permetto di giudicare proprio nessuno.. né chi prende le decisioni, nè chi non le prende, nè chi tradisce, nè chi è tradito...
> ...



Devi avere studiato dai gesuiti, ma non hai imparato bene.
Il mio post è lì ed è leggibile da tutti.
Non alimento una polemica inutile. Rimangiati il coglione e pensa ai casi tuoi se vuoi dare giudizi.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Comunque è assurdo che in un forum uno commenta e l'altro chiede quasi quasi "e tu che cazzo vuoi che parli?"....Oh ma veramente facciamo...?!


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica mi son sentita tirata in ballo...Ti ho letto ed ho fatto una considerazione...Piuttosto la tua che risposta è?Pari quasi arrabbiato.


no arrabbiato no.. ma su chi va la sinceramente si... e non ho lacuna difficoltà ad ammetterlo, non sono superiore 

perchè io non do di certo del coglione o dello stronzo a nessuno..

nemmeno al marito di tizia che si iscrive qui e racconta che il marito l'ha lasciata per un altro e l'ha trattata male per anni... 
uso cautela. anche con chi non è iscritto, e di cui a sua insaputa si parla, se vogliamo...

come dici te, qui si sa lo 0,1% e da una certa prospettiva..

ma se si giudica.. allora giudichiamo tutti.. chi c'è e chi non c'è...
chi ha offeso, e chi ha subito..

diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare... nel bene e nel male...

e per ogni carogna, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo e sostenerlo, c'è sempre qualcuno che si presta in qualche modo, in buona fede, perchè non ha fegato (come dice Brunetta) a far da carcassa da sbranare...


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel parlare con conoscenti, spesso emerge la categorizzazione sulla base del sesso. A prendere spunto da questa atavica contrapposizione i media, da sempre, con un aumento dei toni aspri e delle contrapposizioni negli ultimi anni per combattere il calo dell'audience.
> 
> 
> L'uomo talvolta si vergogna a parlarne, perché trova poca considerazione da parte degli altri: "Sicuramente se viene tradito è perché..." (e qui ognuno appiccica la sua regoletta del consorte fedele e rispettato per cui se un marito viene tradito è perché se lo è meritato oppure - sentito anche questo - *perché è un cretino* che non se ne accorge).
> Nei confronti della donna tradita scatta spesso invece la solidarietà di genere, con relativi epiteti (anche qui di genere) categorici.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti....
> a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....
> 
> 
> ...


...


Skorpio rileggiti il mio post iniziale.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no arrabbiato no.. ma su chi va la sinceramente si... e non ho lacuna difficoltà ad ammetterlo, non sono superiore
> 
> perchè io non do di certo del coglione o dello stronzo a nessuno..
> 
> ...


Ma nessuno ha dato del coglione a nessuno eh?Sei tu che hai introdotto il discorso del "coglione"....Comunque son confronti mica litigi.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi avere studiato dai gesuiti, ma non hai imparato bene.
> Il mio post è lì ed è leggibile da tutti.
> Non alimento una polemica inutile. Rimangiati il coglione e pensa ai casi tuoi se vuoi dare giudizi.


ho studiato dalla strada... 

e se si gioca a dar giudizi rivendico il diritto di darlo anche io il mio, e sarà sempre quello dell'altra prospettiva.

se la cosa vi dispiace ve ne farete una ragione...


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
> A me non pare proprio.
> Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
> O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
> ...


Ovvio, ti quoto.
Comunque ovvio che questa non è un'isola felice. Ma sto imparando (solo adesso, poi) che esistono gli ambienti, che possono essere differenti tra loro in maniera abissale e che un ambiente attira persone simili a sè per certi versi. Non mi stupirei di trovare un gruppo di persone, o un forum, dove dei termini vengono utilizzati da tutti in un modo e un altro dove assumono significati del tutto diversi. O ambienti che hanno talmente pochi punti di contatto tra loro da risultarsi vicendevolmente incomprensibili o assurdi, se qualcuno si inserisce a spiegarli.

A me è capitato diverse volte.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha dato del coglione a nessuno eh?Sei tu che hai introdotto il discorso del "coglione"....Comunque son confronti mica litigi.


si l'ho introdotto io.. e lo confermo senza problemi.

Un coniuge che viene trattato sistematicamente male in casa e infine tradito, se qualcuno dice che ha sposato uno a caso di quegli aggettivi che Brunetta ha scritto sopra, io ribatterò che questo PUO anche essere VERO..

Ma allo stesso tempo se FOSSE VERO è vero anche che il coniuge tradito è semplicemente un coglione che se lo è messo in casa e ci ha fatto una famiglia (secondo me)...


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Skorpio rileggiti il mio post iniziale.


Bravo stavo leggendo e non ci capivo niente , si passa di palo in frasca mai che ci atteniamo al tema iniziale .
ragazzi vi racconto una cosa : donna sposata giovane con tre bambini si puo dire piccoli tradisce il marito e lo fa entrare in casa quando lui è al lavoro , tutta sorridente quando è ha passeggio con il marito, finita la storia seguita come se niente fosse.
ne avete dette di cotte e di crude come la definireste questa donna?
Non mi esprimo e pensare che a momenti ci vado quasi di mezzo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Skorpio rileggiti il mio post iniziale.


siii l'ho lettooooo 

ma io quando ho scritto mi riferivo alle entry di questi ultimi giorni..,..  

e due volte che lo dico, una a Oro e una a Te..


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e per ogni carogna, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo e sostenerlo, c'è sempre qualcuno che si presta in qualche modo, in buona fede, perchè non ha fegato (come dice Brunetta) a far da carcassa da sbranare...


Sto leggendo un libro interessante sulla storia della violenza sessuale.
Anni fa si giustificavano gli stupratori così:
Lei mi ha provocato.
Agli inizia del novecento, a essere stuprati erano anche bambini.
Agli atti dei processi (quando si arrivava al processo, perché spesso la vittima doveva tacere per evitare le conseguenze sociali) emergeva sempre la stessa giustificazione. E così a carico di bambine di 9/10 anni rimaneva quella macchia di persona di facili costumi, impudica, lasciva, che le tacciava per tutta la vita.
Perché all'epoca lo stupro era comunque sempre un atto contro il pudore.
Arrivare finalmente a distinguere, a saper distinguere tra vittima e carnefice fu un atto di progresso.
Ora, il tradimento, seppur doloroso, non è certo assimilabile a uno stupro, però anche in questo caso sarebbe opportuno definire identicamente i ruoli e le responsabilità.
Come una minigonna o un abbigliamento succinto NON sono più considerati una giustificazione per un atto di violenza, identicamente i comportamenti problematici all'interno di una coppia non dovrebbero servire a giustificare un tradimento.
Esiste la separazione se non si sta più bene in coppia.
Chi tradisce lo fa per una sua ben precisa volontà. E del resto, raramente decide di separarsi.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> siii l'ho lettooooo
> 
> ma io quando ho scritto mi riferivo alle entry di questi ultimi giorni..,..
> 
> e due volte che lo dico, una a Oro e una a Te..


Io un po' più in generale.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque è assurdo che in un forum uno commenta e l'altro chiede quasi quasi "e tu che cazzo vuoi che parli?"....Oh ma veramente facciamo...?!


Quoto.


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sto leggendo un libro interessante sulla storia della violenza sessuale.
> Anni fa si giustificavano gli stupratori così:
> Lei mi ha provocato.
> Agli inizia del novecento, a essere stuprati erano anche bambini.
> ...



sai che è la verità


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si l'ho introdotto io.. e lo confermo senza problemi.
> 
> Un coniuge che viene trattato sistematicamente male in casa e infine tradito, se qualcuno dice che ha sposato uno a caso di quegli aggettivi che Brunetta ha scritto sopra, io ribatterò che questo PUO anche essere VERO..
> 
> Ma allo stesso tempo se FOSSE VERO è vero anche che il coniuge tradito è semplicemente un coglione che se lo è messo in casa e ci ha fatto una famiglia (secondo me)...


Io do del coglione facilissimamente :rotfl:

Mi ricordo che sta cosa dei giudizi è stata già discussa sul forum.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Io un po' più in generale.


meno male.. mi sono fatto capire.. 
e mi rileggevo per diletto qualche commento su appunto uno degli ultimi post, circa gli attributi conferiti al "marito sconosciuto da parte di noi ovviamente"..

su quel famoso 0,1% che si possa sapere, e peraltro di parte (lesa e legittimata per cairità)

si va dalla "Bestia".. passando per "Odioso Egoista", e finendo per "disabile mentale"....

ecco.. per dire.... 

e allora io rifletto e mi chiedo "BENE! e di là? ci stava la poverella di Assisi?".....

oppure si riservano questi gentili attributi solo a una parte (che peraltro non è nemmeno iscritta in forum)..??

tutto qui...........


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no arrabbiato no.. ma su chi va la sinceramente si... e non ho lacuna difficoltà ad ammetterlo, non sono superiore
> 
> perchè io non do di certo del coglione o dello stronzo a nessuno..
> 
> ...


Ma la pianti di rigirare quello che scrivo?!


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Io do del coglione facilissimamente :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ricordo che sta cosa dei giudizi è stata già discussa sul forum.


guarda.. Spot, per ogni utente o utentessa ( sennò la Boldrini si incazza) che mi porti qui a sostenere che io l'ho chiamato coglione, ma anche stupido, o altro aggettivo comunque offensivo io ti mando 100 euro con paypal....

io non lo faccio mai... ma non qui., ovunque.
ne faccio una questione di principio.. e di equilibri...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*SI*

Ma uno potrebbe anche comportarsi da coglione senza essere coglione.
Non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato nel dare del coglione a qualcuno.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la pianti di rigirare quello che scrivo?!


Brunetta, io ho preso SPUNTO dal tuo post....
Non ho mai detto che tu avresti usato quegli aggettivi contro qualcuno.

Ho preso SPUNTO

sono io a chiederti di uscire dalla polemica adesso, ti scongiuro

Ho PRESO SPUNTO ..


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma uno potrebbe anche comportarsi da coglione senza essere coglione.
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato nel dare del coglione a qualcuno.


ma la capiscono la parola che hai ripetuto tre volte?
invece potevi dire semplicemente cornuto , ma coglione è più fine rispecchia tutto il senso di quello che si vuol dire


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> guarda.. Spot, per ogni utente o utentessa ( sennò la Boldrini si incazza) che mi porti qui a sostenere che io l'ho chiamato coglione, ma anche stupido, o altro aggettivo comunque offensivo io ti mando 100 euro con paypal....
> 
> io non lo faccio mai... ma non qui., ovunque.
> ne faccio una questione di principio.. e di equilibri...


Tu.

Per me è un sano principio dare giudizi senza avere paura di farlo.
(E mi sforzo di farlo anche quando non mi esce facile, tanto ci tengo a questo sano principio)

Se fai il coglione ti do del coglione. Poi puoi non essere un coglione in toto, in quanto essere umano dotato di sfaccettature. Ma in quel frangente sei un coglione.


Quel dato atteggiamento, di usare termini moderati, è scelta libera tua. Ma non puoi pretendere che sia applicato da tutti.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Devi avere studiato dai gesuiti, ma non hai imparato bene.*
> Il mio post è lì ed è leggibile da tutti.
> Non alimento una polemica inutile. Rimangiati il coglione e pensa ai casi tuoi se vuoi dare giudizi.


Meglio così, meno si impara da loro meglio è


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Olo*



ologramma ha detto:


> ma la capiscono la parola che hai ripetuto tre volte?
> invece potevi dire semplicemente cornuto , ma coglione è più fine rispecchia tutto il senso di quello che si vuol dire


Ma perchè questa equazione coglione= cornuto?Intanto non è detto che un coglione possa essere cornuto anche se è molto probabile che un coglione poi diventi spesso cornuto.Ma un cornuto poi è sempre coglione?
Io consoco cornuti che non sono per nulla coglioni,ma sono cornuti per calcolo....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

In questo caso, rivoltando l'argomento, si è dato del coglione a chi, vittima di tradimento e altro, ha avuto il coraggio di uscire da quella situazione. 
Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Meglio così, meno si impara da loro meglio è


Meglio. E meglio evitare di manipolare le affermazioni altrui.


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso, rivoltando l'argomento, si è dato del coglione a chi, vittima di tradimento e altro, ha avuto il coraggio di uscire da quella situazione.
> Non c'è altro da dire.


Chi è stato sto coglione?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi è stato sto coglione?


L'ha scritto skorpio.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso, rivoltando l'argomento, si è dato del coglione a chi, vittima di tradimento e altro, ha avuto il coraggio di uscire da quella situazione.
> Non c'è altro da dire.


Eh no.. Non è assolutamente cosi.. E vado nello sconforto, perché non mi spiego.
"L eventuale" coglione non è da riferirsi alla aver avuto il coraggio di lasciare (se cosi stavano le cose direi che il coraggio ci voleva a rimanere)

L"eventuale" coglione come attributo, è da riferirsi al fatto di aver PER ANNI avuto in casa una persona come quella descritta, avendola scelta consapevolmente per portarla alla altare prima, e continuando a viverci accanto POI

E il coglione se mai lo dicessi, è sempre di incoraggiamento.

E sarebbe come dire: svegliati, perché sennò di fregature ne prenderai tante nella vita.

Più di cosi.. Non so spiegare..


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Se*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no.. Non è assolutamente cosi.. E vado nello sconforto, perché non mi spiego.
> "L eventuale" coglione non è da riferirsi alla aver avuto il coraggio di lasciare (se cosi stavano le cose direi che il coraggio ci voleva a rimanere)
> 
> L"eventuale" coglione come attributo, è da riferirsi al fatto di aver PER ANNI avuto in casa una persona come quella descritta, avendola scelta consapevolmente per portarla alla altare prima, e continuando a viverci accanto POI
> ...


Se le cose stanno così è coglione per davero....


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se le cose stanno così è coglione per davero....


lo vedi che è la parola con il significato giusto:up:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se le cose stanno così è coglione per davero....


Grazie Oscuro, sei arrivato ora e hai capito. Mi incoraggia la cosa


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie Oscuro, sei arrivato ora e hai capito. Mi incoraggia la cosa


Grazie per avermi dato del coglione.Le altre volte non capivo?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> lo vedi che è la parola con il significato giusto:up:


Si,ma ci si nasce ...coglioni....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi dato del coglione.Le altre volte non capivo?:rotfl:


Chi ha detto questo?? 
Io ho detto che hai capito...

E se una donna si sceglie e tiene in casa per anni una bestia che non parla, non ride, rifiuta il letto coniugale, tratta da cani...
E poi un bel giorno si scopre che ha una amante!
Ecco... Mi sembra che se vogliamo dar della bestia disumana al marito, non credo si possa evitare di dar della cogliona a chi se lo è scelto e portato in casa per ANNI

E preciso.. Io evito di dare attributi sia a uno che alla altro...

Ma se si danno a uno, sinceramente mi volto verso l altro e mi vien da chiedergli: e tu ci hai preso casa e fatto figli con questo?...... Azz.....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no.. Non è assolutamente cosi.. E vado nello sconforto, perché non mi spiego.
> "L eventuale" coglione non è da riferirsi alla aver avuto il coraggio di lasciare (se cosi stavano le cose direi che il coraggio ci voleva a rimanere)
> 
> L"eventuale" coglione come attributo, è da riferirsi al fatto di aver PER ANNI avuto in casa una persona come quella descritta, avendola scelta consapevolmente per portarla alla altare prima, e continuando a viverci accanto POI
> ...


a me è chiaro il tuo discorso e sono d'accordo con te, poi non userei il termine coglione
Questo si aggiunge anche quello che faccio io su chi resta in una situazione e se ne lamenta mortificando ancora se stesso


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi ha detto questo??
> Io ho detto che hai capito...
> 
> E se una donna si sceglie e tiene in casa per anni una bestia che non parla, non ride, rifiuta il letto coniugale, tratta da cani...
> ...


D'accordo,però con gli anni sto dando anche delle sfumature al coglione.Coglione semplice?composto?scomposto?ci sono vari tipi di coglioni....fidati...


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ci si nasce ...coglioni....


no  mi sembra che ci si diventi  sai dipende chi incontri


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ci si nasce ...coglioni....


Si diventa. E si peggiora....  poi qualcuno ne esce e vive meglio, e qualcun altro non riesce ad uscirne ma sa che è coglione e sapendolo lo  è due volte!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> no  mi sembra che ci si diventi  sai dipende chi incontri


Sincero?si ansce con una predisposizione all'esser coglione.Lo hai dentro.Poi il tuo percorso di vita,puoi farti perdere la stada della coglionaggine,come invece può farti sviluppare tutti i sintomi della malattia in tenera età.
Potrei farti tanti esempi.

Il conte?il conte è nato coglione,fisico da coglione,faccia da coglione,vissuto da coglione,vita da coglione,morirà da coglione,l'essere coglione è l'oblio della sua esitenza,la sua esitenza si sublima nella coglionaggine.

Bender?nato coglione pure lui,percorso di vita un pò all'insegna della coglionaggine,ma dal momento che ti accorgi del tuo essere coglione inizia lo stato di consapevolezza,quindi regressione della malattia,e probabile guarigione.
bender sta nella fase della consapevolezza dell'esser coglione....spero entri nella fase di regressione....


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?si ansce con una predisposizione all'esser coglione.Lo hai dentro.Poi il tuo percorso di vita,puoi farti perdere la stada della coglionaggine,come invece può farti sviluppare tutti i sintomi della malattia in tenera età.
> Potrei farti tanti esempi.
> 
> Il conte?il conte è nato coglione,fisico da coglione,faccia da coglione,vissuto da coglione,vita da coglione,morirà da coglione,l'essere coglione è l'oblio della sua esitenza,la sua esitenza si sublima nella coglionaggine.
> ...


Ma quante ne so....


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quante ne so....


Occhio che chi si loda si imbroda 

Io però per coglione stavo pensando ad un altra cosa....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> a me è chiaro il tuo discorso e sono d'accordo con te, poi non userei il termine coglione
> Questo si aggiunge anche quello che faccio io su chi resta in una situazione e se ne lamenta mortificando ancora se stesso


Come sai io mi astengo da qualsiasi aggettivo, sia a destra che a sinistra..
Ogni situazione è a se, e la mia voleva essere una rappresentazione dei possibili aggettivi che si possono affibbiare a chi sostanzialmente ha subito... Quando spesso ci si preoccupa solo di coprire di fango chi ha perpetrato..

Perché non è che chi è tradito è automaticamente casto e puro e solo vittima (non sempre almeno) e chi tradisce è automaticamente bersaglio libero per ogni possibile epiteto...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Occhio che chi si loda si imbroda


D'altronde non mi loda nessuno....


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quante ne so....


certo che la mia esperienza in confronto alla tua non è paragonabile 
madonna che stile sei un poeta:up:, peccato che il mezzo uomo come lo chiami non c'è spero che gli elogi gli vengano riferiti perchè è un ragionamento da ricordare  ci sono spunti filosofici


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Olo*



ologramma ha detto:


> certo che la mia esperienza in confronto alla tua non è paragonabile
> madonna che stile sei un poeta:up:, peccato che il mezzo uomo come lo chiami non c'è spero che gli elogi gli vengano riferiti perchè è un ragionamento da ricordare  ci sono spunti filosofici


Spero anche io.Vedi caro olo,io ho rispetto per chi è più grande di me,perchè l'età vuol dire esperienza di vita.
Ma ti assicuro che se hai il cervello grosso come er pisello e nel mio caso ho un cervello enorme....con i miei 44 me difendo bene....fidate.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero anche io.Vedi caro olo,io ho rispetto per chi è più grande di me,perchè l'età vuol dire esperienza di vita.
> Ma ti assicuro che se hai il cervello grosso come er pisello e nel mio caso ho un cervello enorme....con i miei 44 me difendo bene....fidate.:rotfl::rotfl:


mi hai smosciato


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Dai*



ologramma ha detto:


> mi hai smosciato


Ma dai sei sempre il mio maestro di vita su....


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai sei sempre il mio maestro di vita su....


ora si che esco per la solita passeggiata tutto felice :up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo vedi che è la parola con il significato giusto:up:


Quindi tua moglie è cogliona. Interessante,


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tua moglie è cogliona. Interessante,


Se non ga niente da recriminare no...


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tua moglie è cogliona. Interessante,


Che dici mi sono dato la zappa sui piedi?
MI sa di sì


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Se non ga niente da recriminare no...


Guarda che ti stai dando della cogliona. Vedi tu.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ti stai dando della cogliona. Vedi tu.


Guarda che lo so perfettamente. E me lo avete anche ricordato in molti.
Se guardato dal di fuori si sono stata una cogliona a volere a tutti i costi avere una famiglia nonostante stessi male e sperando, forse per opera dello spirito santo, che prima o poi le cose si sarebbero sistemate e .... Vissero tutti felici e contenti!!!
Poi sono passata alla fase "stronza puttana" nella quale mi ritrovo. Sto aspettando un ulteriore passaggio di stato. In bilico tra: " brava mogliettina, superiamo tutto e torniamo a volerci tanto bene" o "divorziata con merito, non farti più vedere e sentire"....
Fase cogliona due?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Io ricordo la curiosa vicenda del fidanzato della nostra ex ministra, che al telefono intercettata si dava della "sguattera del Guatemala" (per fortuna che era una ministra di un governo di sinistra   )

Vogliamo divertirci a dar degli aggettivi ai 2 fidanzati?

Lui orrendo viscido profittatore.. 
Lei cogliona patetica e fintamente dura

La realtà per come la vedo io, è che dar aggettivi è sempre complicato, e anche inutile....

In fondo erano solo una coppia in crisi, che,  al di là delle qualificazioni individuali dei 2 protagonisti, per quanto vere e appropriate possano essere,  si era scelta liberamente, eforse su basi balorde, e altrettanto liberamente si stava allontanando....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so perfettamente. E me lo avete anche ricordato in molti.
> Se guardato dal di fuori si sono stata una cogliona a volere a tutti i costi avere una famiglia nonostante stessi male e sperando, forse per opera dello spirito santo, che prima o poi le cose si sarebbero sistemate e .... Vissero tutti felici e contenti!!!
> Poi sono passata alla fase "stronza puttana" nella quale mi ritrovo. Sto aspettando un ulteriore passaggio di stato. In bilico tra: " brava mogliettina, superiamo tutto e torniamo a volerci tanto bene" o "divorziata con merito, non farti più vedere e sentire"....
> Fase cogliona due?


Non condivido le fase.
Ma io non do del coglione a nessuno e trovo il termine estremamente offensivo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo la curiosa vicenda del fidanzato della nostra ex ministra, che al telefono intercettata si dava della "sguattera del Guatemala" (per fortuna che era una ministra di un governo di sinistra   )
> 
> Vogliamo divertirci a dar degli aggettivi ai 2 fidanzati?
> 
> ...


Parlaci di te e trova gli aggettivi adatti.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlaci di te e trova gli aggettivi adatti.


... Sai molto di me..
Io non ho aggettivi per nessuno, e nemmeno per me.. Non mi servono a molto, nel bene e nel male..

Puoi darmene quanti ne vuoi, nel bene o nel male, e quando vuoi, non ho mai limitato nessuno in questo...

Cosa vuoi sapere per darmi un aggettivo?...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Sai molto di me..
> Io non ho aggettivi per nessuno, e nemmeno per me.. Non mi servono a molto, nel bene e nel male..
> 
> Puoi darmene quanti ne vuoi, nel bene o nel male, e quando vuoi, non ho mai limitato nessuno in questo...
> ...


Eccolo di nuovo! Ho detto di darteli da solo perché è tutto il giorno che lo fai con altri.

Io ho detto altro.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccolo di nuovo! Ho detto di darteli da solo perché è tutto il giorno che lo fai con altri.
> 
> Io ho detto altro.


Guarda Bruni.. Con tutta la delicatezza che ho..
Io non mi permettersi MAI di dare un aggettivo dispregiativo a nessuno qui iscritto e nessuno NON iscritto di cui si parla qui.

Tutto è partito dal tuo post...
E io ho detto: può anche andar bene dare della bestia, egoista carogna o altro ...

Ma ALLORA BISognerebbe per onestà anche dire che l altra parte, usando lo stesso metro, dovrebbe essere etichettata come:......

Io non mi sognerei mai di dar un aggettivo negativo a nessuno, e tu, con cui spesso sono in contrasto, dovresti essermi testimone di questo... 
Ti ho mai detto un aggettivo negativo??


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non condivido le fase.
> Ma io non do del coglione a nessuno e trovo il termine estremamente offensivo.


Guarda non mi é stato dato esattamente quel appellativo, ma mi é stato detto che se ho sopporto per anni era perché mi andava bene cosi ergo la situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare me la sono cercata ( cogliona). 
Il fatto che io abbia anche tradito mi ha reso stronza. Perché non sono stata sincera.
Insomma sono riuscita a concentrare su di me il peggio del genere umano....:rotfl::rotfl:

Meglio che ci rido sopra!!!

Che così continuo ad alimentare anche la convenzione di molti che mi danno del infantile e sciocca  ( so parlare solo di tette e fare dolci)

..non ce l'ho conte, che sia chiaro! E che veramente qui piovono giudizi e sono in tanti a scagliare la prima pietra perché privi di peccato!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda Bruni.. Con tutta la delicatezza che ho..
> Io non mi permettersi MAI di dare un aggettivo dispregiativo a nessuno qui iscritto e nessuno NON iscritto di cui si parla qui.
> 
> Tutto è partito dal tuo post...
> ...


Secondo me tu hai appiccicato al post di brunetta un discorso che non centrava un cazzo.
Cazzo si può dire?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda non mi é stato dato esattamente quel appellativo, ma mi é stato detto che se ho sopporto per anni era perché mi andava bene cosi ergo la situazione in cui mi sono venuta a trovare me la sono cercata ( cogliona).
> Il fatto che io abbia anche tradito mi ha reso stronza. Perché non sono stata sincera.
> Insomma sono riuscita a concentrare su di me il peggio del genere umano....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Oro, non è che con un paio di scopate e di pompini a cazzo puoi sentirti arrivata, per essere una vera gran puttana ne hai di gavetta da fare [emoji2]


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai appiccicato al post di brunetta un discorso che non centrava un cazzo.
> Cazzo si può dire?


Tu puoi dirlo, per ridicolizzare il mio discorso.

Io scelgo di non dirlo per difendermi.
Libero arbitrio.. Me lo hai insegnato tu


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai appiccicato al post di brunetta un discorso che non centrava un cazzo.
> Cazzo si può dire?


E continuo rispondendo ti che se ce l ho appiccicato secondo me un senso ce lo aveva, e anche molto preciso e mirato, in relazione al tema proposto da Danny....

Ti faccio notare però che Bruni non si risente di questo ma del fatto che io oggi, colto da una crisi di pazzia, avrei dato offese a chiunque o quasi...
E non è vero!!


----------



## patroclo (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti....
> a me hanno insegnato che se c'è una truffa ci vuole un truffatore e un truffato, e il primo è convenzionalmente una merda, e il secondo un coglione....
> 
> Un truffatore senza coglioni, è solo un poveraccio che alla fine dovrà rassegnarsi a guadagnare i soldi col sudore, perché mancano i coglioni da truffare...
> ...


....effettivamente non sono intervenuto in quei post perchè tendo non solo a dare il benvenuto ma anche a chiedere cose riguardo a come si vedeva e si viveva col traditore prima che diventasse tale.
Pur empatizzando con le "vittime" del tradimento non posso dimenticare che io sono "tecnicamente" un traditore e quindi sono più portato a capire il perchè partendo da altri punti di vista.







... forse sto cercando ispirazione per nuove scuse .......scherzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu puoi dirlo, per ridicolizzare il mio discorso.
> 
> Io scelgo di non dirlo per difendermi.
> Libero arbitrio.. Me lo hai insegnato tu


Ci mancherebbe. Però sei presuntuoso ad appiccicarmi quel che secondo te vorrei fare io, facendo un processo alle intenzioni.

Che invece il tuo discorso non c'entrasse nulla e che tu l'abbia piazzato lì perché ti andava di farlo è un  dato di fatto.
Perché il tuo giudizio ( che tu vuoi esprimere equamente per entrambe le parti in causa nel tradimento) è una visione astratta. Tu non sai perché il tradito non si è accorto o ha aspettato ad accorgersi del tradimento. Mentre che il tradimento sia stato fatto è incontrovertibile. E ci sono persone che sono veramente dei porci maiali e tutto il corollario espresso da brunetta e che lo fanno ( tradiscono) sono per quel motivo.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe. Però sei presuntuoso ad appiccicarmi quel che secondo te vorrei fare io, facendo un processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> Che invece il tuo discorso non c'entrasse nulla e che tu l'abbia piazzato lì perché ti andava di farlo è un  dato di fatto.
> Perché il tuo giudizio ( che tu vuoi esprimere equamente per entrambe le parti in causa nel tradimento) è una visione astratta. Tu non sai perché il tradito non si è accorto o ha aspettato ad accorgersi del tradimento. Mentre che il tradimento sia stato fatto è incontrovertibile. E ci sono persone che sono veramente dei porci maiali e tutto il corollario espresso da brunetta e che lo fanno ( tradiscono) sono per quel motivo.


Non sono presuntuoso. Mi conosco.. E so che se quel post io lo avessi letto 15 anni fa avrei avuto una reazione offesa e violenta, perché è come dirmi: non avevi un cazzo da fare, e hai scritto cosi a cazzo senza cogliere l argomento.
In poche parole..: non capisci una sega = cretino 

E io me lo ricordo di come ero 15 anni fa, ed è parte di me che mi serve e mi aiuta...

Detto ciò....
Se ci son porci maiali carogne.. Bene
Tu lo dici.. In astratto

E io in astratto dico che c'è chi li sceglie non per un merendino in campagna ma PER FARCI FAMIGLIA FIGLI MUTUO

allora.. Hai definito i porci le carogne e i maiali.. Bene!

Mi puoi von altrettanta onestà definire quelle menti eccelse che se li mettono in casa per farci un progetto di vita??.

Fai tu?.... 
O sarà meglio che il lavoro sporco lo faccia io?? 

Sempre in astratto si parla eh...?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oro, non è che con un paio di scopate e di pompini a cazzo puoi sentirti arrivata, per essere una vera gran puttana ne hai di gavetta da fare [emoji2]


:rotfl::rotfl: Infatti non mi sento. Ma è l'appellativo che anche mio marito mi ha detto davanti alla terapeuta. Poi a casa mi ha chiesto scusa... Bella roba.
4 uomini in tutta la mia vita ( 5 se contiamo anche il povero disgraziato al quale ho fatto mettere il preservativo e poi gli ho detto che non volevo :rotfl e due due dei quali ho avuto 1/2 rapporto.... Più che puttana direi sfigata ....


----------



## Divì (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace vedere come quello che va a discredito dell'altro genere sia sempre "un fatto"
> 
> ci sono retaggi maschilisti come ce ne sono di femministi.
> dovresti vedere come in una roda di capoeira, luogo dove emerge l'espressione più naturale della persona e nel modo più immediato (non mediato), la *crudeltà nei confronti del proprio genere sia un fatto trasversale, dal che io ritengo che appartenga agli individui singoli più che al genere*.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sembra che il forum sia l'isola felice priva di retaggi scorretti.
> A me non pare proprio.
> Qui e fuori di qui ho più frequentemente percepito il   giudizio   "poverina abbandonata".
> O all'opposto   "crudele incapace di comprendere" e sottinteso  "le responsabilità vanno divise a metà"
> ...


Vi quoto entrambe. I grassetti con furore. Gli stronzi esistono, di qualunque genere siano nati.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so perfettamente. E me lo avete anche ricordato in molti.
> Se guardato dal di fuori si sono stata una cogliona a volere a tutti i costi avere una famiglia nonostante stessi male e sperando, forse per opera dello spirito santo, che prima o poi le cose si sarebbero sistemate e .... Vissero tutti felici e contenti!!!
> Poi sono passata alla fase "stronza puttana" nella quale mi ritrovo. Sto aspettando un ulteriore passaggio di stato. In bilico tra: " brava mogliettina, superiamo tutto e torniamo a volerci tanto bene" o "divorziata con merito, non farti più vedere e sentire"....
> Fase cogliona due?


A categorizzare si sbaglia sempre. Prima che troie stronzi e coglioni si è persone con le proprie debolezze e  difetti. Chi si ritiene al di sopra di tutto questo probabilmente non si è ancora reso conto che può rischiare di essere a sua volta giudicato così frettolosamente da altri. Sai quanti traditi non sanno di esserlo... e hanno il consorte che li tratta così bene... 
Il rischio di trovarci prima o poi dall'altra parte dovrebbe consigliarci maggior mitezza nei giudizi, sempre.
Nella mia vita sono stato "sportivo" anch'io in certi periodo della mia vita. 
Non ho mai pensato quando uscivo con un'altra che chi lasciavo a casa a studiare fosse cogliona. 
Pensavo a me, a come potevo divertirmi o stare bene con la persona con cui uscivo in quel momento, semplicemente scindevo la mia vita.
Era una cosa mia, in cui l'altra persona non entrava per niente né per responsabilità né per alcun tipo di giudizio sintetico.
Al limite potevo essere io - in quella situazione - un po' stronzo a farmi i cazzi miei.
Ma ribadisco e sottolineo: in quella situazione. Perché sempre di accadimenti stiamo parlando, non di persone.
Nella mia vita ho fatto anche cose stronze e cose illegali, di cui mi vergogno e dalle quali ho preso le distanze.
Si cambia.
Per esperienza giudico le situazioni, non le persone.
Bisogna passarci attraverso le situazioni per capirle e comprendere perché accadono.
Perché dire "a me non accadrà mai perché io non sono cretino" (cosa spesso sentita) è un azzardo. Un azzardo un po' coglione, perché nella vita nulla è per sempre, nulla è impossibile, tutto può accadere.
Anche che la mogliettina "così brutta che chi se la prende e nel frattempo io mi do da fare" (concetto espresso più o meno così nel tempo da un conoscente) in realtà nel suo silenzioso e pacifico restare accanto a una persona che abusa di presunzione cela un farsi amabilmente i cazzi propri.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A categorizzare si sbaglia sempre. *Prima che troie stronzi e coglioni si è persone con le nostre debolezze e i nostri difetti*. Chi si ritiene al di sopra di tutto questo probabilmente non si è ancora reso conto che può rischiare di essere a sua volta giudicato così frettolosamente. Sai quanti traditi non sanno di esserlo... e hanno il consorte che li tratta così bene...


buongiorno Danny , 
Io ho riportato quello che molti di voi mi hanno fatto notare sul mio comportamento. Io non credo affatto di essere stata una "cogliona" perché ho creduto in certi ideali e ho continuato a perseguire un desiderio che ho sempre avuto "la famiglia".
Alle volte non vediamo le cose perché non le vogliamo vedere, perché dentro di noi diciamo che non è possibile, ci diciamo che la famiglia è anche sacrificio e spirito di adeguamento, che bisogna cedere a compromessi, insomma giustifichiamo in ogni modo. 
A qualcuno va anche bene. Passa il momento. Si diventa più adulti e consapevoli e finalmente si arriva dove si voleva arrivare. Oppure si scoppia e si vede tutto il marcio che abilmente avevamo coperto.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> buongiorno Danny ,
> Io ho riportato quello che molti di voi mi hanno fatto notare sul mio comportamento. I*o non credo affatto di essere stata una "cogliona" perché ho creduto in certi ideali e ho continuato a perseguire un desiderio che ho sempre avuto "la famiglia".*
> Alle volte non vediamo le cose perché non le vogliamo vedere, perché dentro di noi diciamo che non è possibile, ci diciamo che la famiglia è anche sacrificio e spirito di adeguamento, che bisogna cedere a compromessi, insomma giustifichiamo in ogni modo.
> A qualcuno va anche bene. Passa il momento. Si diventa più adulti e consapevoli e finalmente si arriva dove si voleva arrivare. Oppure si scoppia e si vede tutto il marcio che abilmente avevamo coperto.


Neanch'io, Oroblu, infatti è una cazzata.
A un certo punto della mia vita (non ero più giovane, avevo superato i 30 anni) ho desiderato avere accanto a me la persona che più di tutte quelle che avevo conosciuto e a cui ero interessato mi piaceva maggiormente (non accenno ai sentimenti volutamente, voglio restare sul razionale). 
Le altre che avevo conosciuto in un modo o nell'altro avevo compreso che non mi sarebbe piaciuto averle al mio fianco per tutta la vita, condividere una casa, farci una famiglia.
Lei sì.
Ma come ho detto, le cose cambiano, possono cambiare per tutti.
Il tradimento è un sintomo che la persona che hai al tuo fianco è cambiata e tu non te ne sei reso conto.
Che ha sviluppato delle sue esigenze che ti escludono (sempre nella parte relativa alle esigenze, per precisare)
Non è facile accorgersi di ciò, comprendere tutto quanto, rimettersi in gioco nuovamente.
Se lo fai è perché la persona che hai al tuo fianco ti interessa ancora e la credi un po' migliore (sempre in relazione alle proprie necessità) di altre.
E non ti rassegni a perderla. Se il mondo ti giudicherà coglione o cogliona per questo, chi se ne frega: ognuno di noi deve fare quello che lo fa stare bene, non quello che gli altri giudicano valido, e che può essere semplicemente il frutto delle loro esperienze, delle loro paure, della loro personalità ma anche della loro invidia (a volte il tuo stato di dolore può far star finalmente bene chi non prova emozioni positive...).
Ognuno di noi deve ascoltare se stesso.
Questo forum può servire per acquisire consapevolezza di sé se lo si sa usare come uno specchio.
Ma siamo sempre noi a dover comprendere quali sono le nostre esigenze e cosa per noi è davvero importante per stare bene (condizione che include anche una certa parte di gioia di vivere, non certo solo quietezza), perché solo noi (e nessun altro) possiamo comprenderlo. Dei giudizi tranchant bisogna sempre fregarsene. Sono categorizzazione più utili a chi le pronuncia, che ne ha spesso davvero bisogno per non sentirsi a sua volta tale.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *A categorizzare si sbaglia sempre*. Prima che troie stronzi e coglioni si è persone con le proprie debolezze e  difetti. Chi si ritiene al di sopra di tutto questo probabilmente non si è ancora reso conto che può rischiare di essere a sua volta giudicato così frettolosamente da altri. Sai quanti traditi non sanno di esserlo... e hanno il consorte che li tratta così bene...
> Il rischio di trovarci prima o poi dall'altra parte dovrebbe consigliarci maggior mitezza nei giudizi, sempre.
> Nella mia vita sono stato "sportivo" anch'io in certi periodo della mia vita.
> Non ho mai pensato quando uscivo con un'altra che chi lasciavo a casa a studiare fosse cogliona.
> ...


finalmente!!...
era semplicemente quello che volevo arrivare a dire ieri...
e se invece con grande disinvoltura, all'interno di un rapporto a caso, si indicano stronzi, carogne infami e aguzzini, nel mio esempio astratto volevo solo dire che con lo stesso metro e criterio, voltandosi a guardare dall'altra parte del rapporto, si dovrebbe essere non meno teneri nella "categorizzazione" di chi è apparentemente una semplice sfortunata vittima.

tutto qui..
Io non ho mai categorizzato .. ogni rapporto è una storia a se ed ha equilibri a se, che molto spesso sono totalmente incomprensibili a chi ne sta fuori.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Infatti non mi sento. Ma è l'appellativo che anche mio marito mi ha detto davanti alla terapeuta. Poi a casa mi ha chiesto scusa... Bella roba.
> 4 uomini in tutta la mia vita ( 5 se contiamo anche il povero disgraziato al quale ho fatto mettere il preservativo e poi gli ho detto che non volevo :rotfl e due due dei quali ho avuto 1/2 rapporto.... Più che puttana direi sfigata ....


Darti della puttana serviva a tua marito, come avrai compreso.
Serviva a sentirsi meno... pirla (da noi al nord si dice così) in questa situazione.
Perché l'uomo a cui la moglie ha fatto le corna deve difendersi dall'onta in qualche maniera...
E' una cosa un po' triste perché non risolve niente e mantiene tutto sulla superficie, ma è frequente.
Per cui, seguendo questo ragionamento, se la donna è puttana l'uomo non è coglione. 
Molti si accontentano e si fermano a questo.
Tu sei venuta qui a metterti un po' più in gioco per capire meglio questa cosa e uscire dai soliti schemi.
E' ammirevole comunque.
Che poi... questa storia della puttana...
A giudicare dal numero delle prostitute presenti sulle strade da me, agli uomini le puttane piacciono.
E che la smettessero una buona volta di denigrarle...


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oro, non è che con un paio di scopate e di pompini a cazzo puoi sentirti arrivata, per essere una vera gran puttana ne hai di gavetta da fare [emoji2]


Grande!


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> finalmente!!...
> era semplicemente quello che volevo arrivare a dire ieri...
> e se invece con grande disinvoltura, all'interno di un rapporto a caso, si indicano stronzi, carogne infami e aguzzini, nel mio esempio astratto volevo solo dire che con lo stesso metro e criterio, voltandosi a guardare dall'altra parte del rapporto, si dovrebbe essere non meno teneri nella "categorizzazione" di chi è apparentemente una semplice sfortunata vittima.
> 
> ...


Ieri non si era capito, ma partendo da quello che scrivi ora, sì, anch'io ho la sensazione che tante volte si giudichi l'altro in maniera un po' partigiana. Non è un problema per me: lo trovo anche comprensibile visto che molte persone sono transitate da situazioni anche molto tristi se non traumatizzanti, ed è un trasferire verso altri qualcosa che appartiene molto di più a noi.
Va detto che siamo qui per comprendere anche le differenze tra l'essere tradito e tradire, quindi ci può stare anche questa discussione.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Ieri non si era capito, ma partendo da quello che scrivi ora, sì, anch'io ho la sensazione che tante volte si giudichi l'altro in maniera un po' partigiana. Non è un problema per me: lo trovo anche comprensibile visto che molte persone sono transitate da situazioni anche molto tristi se non traumatizzanti, ed è un trasferire verso altri qualcosa che appartiene molto di più a noi.
> Va detto che siamo qui per comprendere anche le differenze tra l'essere tradito e tradire, quindi ci può stare anche questa discussione.


Si lo so.. E so che è colpa mia se non mi spiego, spesso.
Più che spiegarlo infatti volevo in qualche modo portarlo su un terreno di esempio pratico.

Se si scende sul terreno della attribuzione delle categorie, non si può scendere solo per una parte, ma a quel punto bisognerebbe scendervi per tutte e due le parti.. 
Da qui il putiferio 

Ma questo è anche indicativo....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Darti della puttana serviva a tua marito, come avrai compreso.
> Serviva a sentirsi meno... pirla (da noi al nord si dice così) in questa situazione.
> Perché l'uomo a cui la moglie ha fatto le corna deve difendersi dall'onta in qualche maniera...
> E' una cosa un po' triste perché non risolve niente e mantiene tutto sulla superficie, ma è frequente.
> ...


Dare della puttana alla tua donna secondo me è davvero offensivo,offensivo a prescindere.
Se la mia donna agisce da puttana,sono coglione due volte se gli do della puttana e continuo a star con lei.
Secondo me qualifica molto l'uomo che si permette di dare della puttana alla propria donna,non lo rende meno coglione,anzi il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare della puttana alla tua donna secondo me è davvero offensivo,offensivo a prescindere.
> Se la mia donna agisce da puttana,sono coglione due volte se gli do della puttana e continuo a star con lei.
> Secondo me qualifica molto l'uomo che si permette di dare della puttana alla propria donna,non lo rende meno coglione,anzi il contrario.


È quello che sostengo da sempre. Dare del coglione o peggio o della pittana o altro e poi restarci insieme qualifica anche te


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dare della puttana alla tua donna secondo me è davvero offensivo,offensivo a prescindere.
> Se la mia donna agisce da puttana,sono coglione due volte se gli do della puttana e continuo a star con lei.
> Secondo me qualifica molto l'uomo che si permette di dare della puttana alla propria donna,non lo rende meno coglione,anzi il contrario.


Oscuro... Si.
Ma dipende dal contesto credimi
Conta quello
Io martedì ho incontrato una coppia dove lui gli ha dato a lei della puttana bagascia varie volte.. Mentre si discuteva di lavoro e del più e del meno
Ma aveva un senso tutto diverso..


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Darti della puttana serviva a tua marito, come avrai compreso.
> Serviva a sentirsi meno... pirla (*da noi al nord si dice così)* in questa situazione.
> Perché l'uomo a cui la moglie ha fatto le corna deve difendersi dall'onta in qualche maniera...
> E' una cosa un po' triste perché non risolve niente e mantiene tutto sulla superficie, ma è frequente.
> ...


A mi fai morire....sono del nord pure io, so dove si usa pirla :rotfl::rotfl:

Si sull'appellativo che mi ha affibbiato mio marito penso che hai perfettamente ragione, nel senso che l'ha usato esattamente per sentirsi migliore lui...
Ma sa bene che non è meglio di me


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro... Si.
> Ma dipende dal contesto credimi
> Conta quello
> Io martedì ho incontrato una coppia dove lui gli ha dato a lei della puttana bagascia varie volte.. Mentre si discuteva di lavoro e del più e del meno
> Ma aveva un senso tutto diverso..


Mi riferivo al post di danny.A dirtela tutta a me non piace dare proprio della puttana ad una donna.E se penso una cosa del genere,preferisco sempre dirlo con frasi edulcorate del tipo:quella donna ha il culetto estroverso.Limite mivviamente.


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro... Si.
> Ma dipende dal contesto credimi
> Conta quello
> Io martedì ho incontrato una coppia dove lui gli ha dato a lei della *puttana bagascia* varie volte.. Mentre si discuteva di lavoro e del più e del meno
> Ma aveva un senso tutto diverso..


Tanto carini: se non è vero amore questo... :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro... Si.
> Ma dipende dal contesto credimi
> Conta quello
> Io martedì ho incontrato una coppia dove *lui gli ha dato a lei* della puttana bagascia varie volte.. Mentre si discuteva di lavoro e del più e del meno
> Ma aveva un senso tutto diverso..


:scared::scared:
siamo famosi, su. un minimo di rispetto per la grammatica itagliana


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Ciao, 

Più che altro trovo molto ridicola la cosa, perchè secondo il mio parere una donna che gradisce il pene è etero, non puttana. Se non lo gradisce si chiama lesbica, non seria.

La medesima cosa ovviamente al maschile.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oscuro... Si.
> Ma dipende dal contesto credimi
> Conta quello
> Io martedì ho incontrato una coppia dove lui gli ha dato a lei della puttana bagascia varie volte.. Mentre si discuteva di lavoro e del più e del meno
> Ma aveva un senso tutto diverso..


Alle volte si usano appellativi come stronzo, coglione, puttana (da noi più troia) in modo godereccio per sottolineare la sfacciataggine di una persona, ma lo si fa ridendo.
Se davanti ad una professionista in un discorso di tradimento mi dici che hai pensato di me "lurida puttana" mi girano un po' le palle.
Mi ha chiesto se io non ho pensato la stessa cosa. No, veramente ho pensato che la "stronza" fosse l'altra....
Ma giustamente ognuno è fatto a proprio modo. Mi ci sono voluti anni per arrivare a capire che, si l'altra sicuramente era senza scrupoli, ma lui non si è di sicuro tirato in dietro, e considerando il tutto era più "sbagliato" il comportamento di mio marito che quello della "signorina".
Ora che mi venga a dire che avrebbe preferito che io mi facessi uno incontrato in giro, piuttosto che uno conosciuto in rete, vorrei proprio vedere.... se gli sarebbe stato gradito che mi vedessero in giro con tizio o caio del paese...
ma sono altri discorsi


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Più che altro trovo molto ridicola la cosa, perchè secondo il mio parere una donna che gradisce il pene è etero, non puttana. Se non lo gradisce si chiama lesbica, non seria.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda chi si rivede....buon giorno.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda chi si rivede....buon giorno.


Buongiorno!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buongiorno!


Tutto bene?quanto ti trattieni a sto giro?:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al post di danny.A dirtela tutta a me non piace dare proprio della puttana ad una donna.E se penso una cosa del genere,preferisco sempre dirlo con frasi edulcorate del tipo:quella donna ha il culetto estroverso.Limite mivviamente.


Se io a mia moglie do della puttana davanti ad altri, anche solo x scherzo, rischio direttamente la lettera dell avvocato, senza nessun chiarimento.

Ma come vedi, ogni coppia ha equilibri propri....


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no arrabbiato no.. ma su chi va la sinceramente si... e non ho lacuna difficoltà ad ammetterlo, non sono superiore
> 
> perchè io non do di certo del coglione o dello stronzo a nessuno..
> 
> ...


La Sagra della semplificazione...Parlavamo di Universi nel 3d di qualche tempo fa.Ed eri anche d'accordo...Te li sei scordati?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si lo so.. E so che è colpa mia se non mi spiego, spesso.
> Più che spiegarlo infatti volevo in qualche modo portarlo su un terreno di esempio pratico.
> 
> Se si scende sul terreno della attribuzione delle categorie, non si può scendere solo per una parte, ma a quel punto bisognerebbe scendervi per tutte e due le parti..
> ...


Primo non c'è stato nessun putiferio.
Secondo io ho detto che non vanno demonizzate le parole volgari in sé perché persone cattive esistono.
Con questo non intendevo dire che tutti i traditori sono cattivi.
Terzo da qui tu hai preso spunto per dire che pure chi si separa da tradito deve essere considerato coglione per essere stato in quella relazione facendo in questo caso un discorso in assoluto e generale.
Quindi ribadisco che per me il discorso in assoluto e in generale è sbagliato perché ogni caso è diverso.
Ma soprattutto che chi tradisce sceglie egoisticamente e mente per sé e nel tradimento è la parte attiva, mentre il tradito che è la vittima PUÒ TALVOLTA avere delle responsabilità, ma resta vittima, parte passiva che subisce e definire una vittima coglione è odioso SEMPRE.
Può pure essere che io attribuisca un significato più forte di quello che dai tu. Per me è una definizione che contiene in sé un esserselo voluto per stupidità o debolezza che trovo odioso.
Vergognoso è che lo usi un traditore.
Odioso e vergognoso che un traditore lo usi nei confronti di persone che, tradite, hanno trovato il coraggio di chiudere, perché chi tradisce il coraggio di chiudere, parlare, chiarire o non tradire non ce l'ha. Potrebbe anche essere per evitare un dolore inutile, ma non deve mai permettersi, neanche come esercizio dialettico, di offendere chi viene tradito.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> La Sagra della semplificazione...Parlavamo di Universi nel 3d di qualche tempo fa.Ed eri anche d'accordo...Te li sei scordati?


Mi potresti spiegare meglio..?..


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto bene?quanto ti trattieni a sto giro?:rotfl:


Dai, non ci si lamenta! Eh  il tempo di racimolare qualcosa, con qualche consulenza! Servono soldi per il viaggio... :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo non c'è stato nessun putiferio.
> Secondo io ho detto che non vanno demonizzate le parole volgari in sé perché persone cattive esistono.
> *Con questo non intendevo dire che tutti i traditori sono cattivi.*
> Terzo da qui tu hai preso spunto per dire che pure chi si separa da tradito deve essere considerato coglione per essere stato in quella relazione facendo in questo caso un discorso in assoluto e generale.
> ...


e vai almeno incomincio bene la giornata , ieri mi hai demolito quindi c'è speranza anche per me , sono 5 anni che sto buono .
Seconda cosa evidenziata hai ragione quindi oltre a quotarti ti abbraccio , non l'ho mai pensato ma purtroppo l'offesa c'è stata anche se non a parole .
Sei la mia coscienza :up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Grande!


perché?


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi potresti spiegare meglio..?..


Dietro ad ogni storia,ad ogni coppia e famiglia ci son degli Universi,diversi tra di loro per dinamiche psicologiche e pratiche(indipendenza e stato economico tra queste e da non sottovalutare).Non si puo "sindacare" e dare definizioni per tutti....Dinamiche che vanno prese in considerazione e che spesso non conosciamo.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Perché oggettivamente Oroblu con i suoi 4 uomini è tutto tranne che una puttana in tutte le sue accezioni (qualsiasi significato si voglia dare a questo termine) e Chiara ha sintetizzato in maniera per me piacevole questo concetto.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo non c'è stato nessun putiferio.
> Secondo io ho detto che non vanno demonizzate le parole volgari in sé perché persone cattive esistono.
> Con questo non intendevo dire che tutti i traditori sono cattivi.
> Terzo da qui tu hai preso spunto per dire che pure chi si separa da tradito deve essere considerato coglione per essere stato in quella relazione facendo in questo caso un discorso in assoluto e generale.
> ...


... Visto che sei molto convinta di aver capito bene il senso di quanto ho scritto, mi puoi indicare anche un solo Nick verso il quale mi sarei direttamente rivolto dicendogli: tu sei stato tradito, quindi sei un coglione!

Visto che tu lo hai capito cosi bene, e io nemmeno lo so.. Mi informi di questa mia vergognosa azione che avrei fatto???


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e vai almeno incomincio bene la giornata , ieri mi hai demolito quindi c'è speranza anche per me , sono 5 anni che sto buono .
> Seconda cosa evidenziata hai ragione quindi oltre a quotarti ti abbraccio , non l'ho mai pensato ma purtroppo l'offesa c'è stata anche se non a parole .
> Sei la mia coscienza :up:


Da te non mi aspettavo quel uscita di ieri....Te lo dovevo dire e scusami.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dietro ad ogni storia,ad ogni coppia e famiglia ci son degli Universi,diversi tra di loro per dinamiche psicologiche e pratiche(indipendenza e stato economico tra queste e da non sottovalutare).Non si puo "sindacare" e dare definizioni per tutti....Dinamiche che vanno prese in considerazione e che spesso non conosciamo.


Pure per persone che qui si sono raccontate ampiamente mi guardo bene di esprimere il giudizio sulla persona.
Non capisco, ad esempio, Diletta e Circe perché il disgusto non mi permetterebbe mai la loro scelta, ma se l'hanno fatta avranno ragioni complesse che non capisco, ma non mi autorizzano a mortificarle. Soprattutto perché restano vittime.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Dietro ad ogni storia,ad ogni coppia e famiglia ci son degli Universi,diversi tra di loro per dinamiche psicologiche e pratiche(indipendenza e stato economico tra queste e da non sottovalutare).Non si puo "sindacare" e dare definizioni per tutti....Dinamiche che vanno prese in considerazione e che spesso non conosciamo.


È proprio cosi....
E quando ho letto il tuo sfogo un po di tempo fa, dovresti essermi testimone che non ti ho dato della cogliona..
Ricordo male??


----------



## ologramma (12 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Da te non mi aspettavo quel uscita di ieri....Te lo dovevo dire e scusami.


hai ragione , ma io portavo solo un esempio di come si puo essere definito quando una persona lo fa alle tue spalle , e la cosa mi si è ritorta contro , ma come hai anche detto bisogna vedere le situazioni e quindi non possiamo generalizzare e questo fa  sì che la parola non puo essere detta a tutti gli inconsapevoli


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure per persone che qui si sono raccontate ampiamente mi guardo bene di esprimere il giudizio sulla persona.
> Non capisco, ad esempio, Diletta e Circe perché il disgusto non mi permetterebbe mai la loro scelta, ma se l'hanno fatta avranno ragioni complesse che non capisco, ma *non mi autorizzano a mortificarle*. Soprattutto perché restano vittime.


condivido da sempre


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Visto che sei molto convinta di aver capito bene il senso di quanto ho scritto, mi puoi indicare anche un solo Nick verso il quale mi sarei direttamente rivolto dicendogli: tu sei stato tradito, quindi sei un coglione!
> 
> Visto che tu lo hai capito cosi bene, e io nemmeno lo so.. Mi informi di questa mia vergognosa azione che avrei fatto???


Vai a rileggerti.

A questo punto io mi sono espressa al meglio delle mie possibilità. E davvero non mi interessa andare oltre.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a rileggerti.
> 
> A questo punto io mi sono espressa al meglio delle mie possibilità. E davvero non mi interessa andare oltre.


Dimmi il Nick se ce l hai... 
E se non ce l hai di che non ce l hai..
Umiltà


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio cosi....
> E quando ho letto il tuo sfogo un po di tempo fa, dovresti essermi testimone che non ti ho dato della cogliona..
> Ricordo male??


Guarda tu con me hai preso questo vizio che ogni volta che commento pensi che mi senta tirata in ballo e  la metta sul personale...Non è così.Non so se è per il mio modo scarno di scrivere che forse appare aggressivo e ti porta a pensare di avercela con te....Non è cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dimmi il Nick se ce l hai...
> E se non ce l hai di che non ce l hai..
> Umiltà


L'hai detto in riferimento alle nuove iscritte separate da poco.
E mucala lì.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda tu con me hai preso questo vizio che ogni volta che commento pensi che mi senta tirata in ballo e  la metta sul personale...Non è così.Non so se è per il mio modo scarno di scrivere che forse appare aggressivo e ti porta a pensare di avercela con te....Non è cosi.



No , è un suo esercizio retorico.


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No , è un suo esercizio retorico.


E come esercizio retorico non mi piace per niente allora....perchè forse non si rende conto ma predispone male.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai detto in riferimento alle nuove iscritte separate da poco.
> E mucala lì.


Certo!
Ma come esempio, partendo da chi gli aggettivi li ha avuti e in abbondanza per gli assenti... 

E ho detto che CHI HA AGGETTIVI PER UNA PARTE (io non li ho avuti) dovrebbe di riflesso averne anche per L ALTRA PARTE... (e li ho citati a livello esemplificativo)
Io non ne ho ne ne avrò mai ne per una parte ne per l altra!


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> E come esercizio retorico non mi piace per niente allora....perchè forse non si rende conto ma predispone male.


Ieri con una riga mi hai detto che bisognerebbe stare attenti a dar del coglione a un tradito (cosa che non farei mai)
Io come mi devo predisporre?....
Mi devo predisporre bene..?


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ieri con una riga mi hai detto che bisognerebbe stare attenti a dar del coglione a un tradito (cosa che non farei mai)
> Io come mi devo predisporre?....
> Mi devo predisporre bene..?


Io ieri ho commentato ciò che scrivevi ma non ti son venuta a scrivere : ma che cazzo parli a fare?chi ti ha parlato?


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché oggettivamente Oroblu con i suoi 4 uomini è tutto tranne che una puttana in tutte le sue accezioni (qualsiasi significato si voglia dare a questo termine) e Chiara ha sintetizzato in maniera per me piacevole questo concetto.


Ciao, 

Ma se una donna è single ed ha avuto 30 uomini, questo fa di lei una puttana? Perchè? 

Se una donna é sposata/fidanzata da sempre e solo con il primo amore e tradisce, questo fa di lei una puttana? Penso più che altro sia scorretta! Non puttana di certo. 

A me sembra che in Italia si tenda ad utilizzare in maniera smodata la parola puttana, alla cazzum!


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ieri ho commentato ciò che scrivevi ma non ti son venuta a scrivere : ma che cazzo parli a fare?chi ti ha parlato?


No.. Ti ho detto: ma tu non c'entri, perche volevo dire che di certo non volevo riferirmi a nessuna tradita nello specifico, ovviamente nemmeno a te...
Capisco che si personalizza.
Lo capisco.

Comunque..
Questo sotto il mio post di benvenuto a Charly..
Se qualcuno ci deve x forza leggere che ho scritto che è una cogliona, lo faccia, probabilmente gli è utile.. 
Per me va bene lo stesso

...
Il passato conta tutto, oppure niente.. è tutto nella nostra decisione di manipolarlo e leggerlo a nostro piacimento.

Ma resta passato, storia, almanacco.

guardare al futuro con la testa costantemente voltata verso il passato è l'errore più grande che potresti fare..

per cui.. guarda davanti... la vita è lì che ti aspetta, tutta da acchiappare. 

ottimismo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma se una donna è single ed ha avuto 30 uomini, questo fa di lei una puttana? Perchè?
> 
> ...


Infatti.Non è il numero di piselli visti a fare di una donna una puttana.Credo sia più un modo di essere.


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Ti ho detto: ma tu non c'entri, perche volevo dire che di certo non volevo riferirmi a nessuna tradita nello specifico, ovviamente nemmeno a te...
> Capisco che si personalizza.
> Lo capisco.
> 
> ...


Adesso hai personalizzato di nuovo dandomi dei consigli non richiesti mentre io ti ho gia spiegato che ieri non ce l'avevo con te ma stavo solo dicendo la mia.Comunicazione bouzouki....Lascia perdere Skorpio....Non c'è via di uscita,non ci capiamo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso hai personalizzato di nuovo dandomi dei consigli non richiesti mentre io ti ho gia spiegato che ieri non ce l'avevo con te ma stavo solo dicendo la mia.Comunicazione bouzouki....Lascia perdere Skorpio....Non c'è via di uscita,non ci capiamo


Pazienza dai... È lo stesso..


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma se una donna è single ed ha avuto 30 uomini, questo fa di lei una puttana? Perchè?
> 
> ...


Quoto l'ultima.
Se è terribile dare della puttana nell'accezione dispregiativa a una che ha avuto parecchie esperienze (solo per il fatto di averle avute), è addirittura ridicolo attribuirla a una che ha avuto poche e probabilmente selezionate (sulla base delle proprie esigenze, sempre) esperienze.
Puttana nel secondo significato del vocabolario indica una persona amorale o che cambia spesso opinione per opportunità propria. Sicuramente esistono single così, ma ovviamente non tutti si può dire lo siano, per cui sì, è sempre in questi casi un utilizzo ad cazzum.


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ma se una donna è single ed ha avuto 30 uomini, questo fa di lei una puttana? Perchè?
> 
> ...


condivido tutto!!

ciao cara :bacissimo:


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

E a proposito di parlo usate ad cazzum, ritorniamo sulla questione "coglione (e sinonimi)":
la Treccani ci dà il siginificato di "Persona sciocca, priva di furberia, eccessivamente semplice e credulona".
Quindi come esistono donne "puttane" (prive totalmente di moralità), persone puttane (voltagabbana), esistono anche coglioni e minchioni. Ovvero persone eccessivamente credulone, dei sempliciotti, diciamolo.
Attribuire questa definizione a tutti i traditi è ovviamente sbagliato.
Stendhal scriveva: "L'amante pensa più spesso a giungere presso alla sua diletta che non il marito a custodire la moglie, il prigioniero pensa più spesso a fuggire che non il carceriere a chiudere la porta; quali che siano dunque gli ostacoli, l'amante e il prigioniero debbono riuscire".
Stendhal puntualizza la questione delle motivazioni, che sono ben diverse e generano differenti spinte.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Riprendevo proprio il post di Ban di ieri, in cui diceva che il suo collega definiva tranquillamente "puttana" la moglie del suo amico.
E appunto dico che con la stessa tranquillità con cui la definiva puttana, lui (il collega di Ban) dovrebbe avere altrettanta onestà intellettuale di definire coglione il suo amico.
Lui (non io) 

Ma siccome è suo amico, allora x lui l aggettivo brutto viene "dimenticato"..
E resta solo il "puttana" per la di lui moglie


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido tutto!!
> 
> ciao cara :bacissimo:


Grazie! Ciao bellissima! :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grazie! Ciao bellissima! :abbraccio:



Che piacere leggerti cara ragazza!


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Ciao,

Io di recente ho avuto un evento disdicevole, che mi ha fatto capire quanto io sia lontana da questa mentalità. 

Sto frequentando una scuola di lingua straniera, e per meglio apprendere vengono inscenate varie situazioni, per l'ascolto, le frasi di circostanza, ecc.

In un capitolo una ragazza single usciva con due ragazzi, prima mandando un messaggio ad uno, poi all'altro. La prof. ci chiede cosa ne pensiamo di una frase, se grammaticalmente corretta, una ragazza del mio corso mi dice a bassa voce: "Veramente io penso che lei sia 'na gran puttana". Riferito alla ragazza del libro. 

Io ho dissentito fortemente. E mi ha lasciato una gran tristezza. Purtroppo se fosse stato un uomo avrebbe pensato diversamente. :unhappy:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che piacere leggerti cara ragazza!


Grazie Brunetta, il piacere è anche mio!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Io di recente ho avuto un evento disdicevole, che mi ha fatto capire quanto io sia lontana da questa mentalità.
> 
> ...


Che soddisfazione! Allora son puttana pure io!


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che soddisfazione! Allora son puttana pure io!


Se per questo anche io! :nuke:

Ed è una ragazza di 27 anni... :unhappy:


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riprendevo proprio il post di Ban di ieri, in cui diceva che il suo collega definiva tranquillamente "puttana" la moglie del suo amico.
> E appunto dico che con la stessa tranquillità con cui la definiva puttana, lui (il collega di Ban) dovrebbe avere altrettanta onestà intellettuale di definire coglione il suo amico.
> Lui (non io)
> 
> ...


Skorpio , sull'uso dei termini ne abbiamo discusso. A me personalmente non piacciono.
Esistono sicuramente persone coglione  e puttane ma ovviamente nella maggior parte dei casi sono parole inflitte a caso, che risentono spesso di stati d'animo ed emozioni.
Però, equiparare tradito e traditore non è corretto.
Tradire è un atto di volontà. Essere traditi non lo è.
Anche la legge distingue tra truffato e truffatore.
E nel caso di persona incapace di intendere non si hanno attenuanti, anzi...https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circonvenzione_di_persone_incapaci
Posso dire che, al limite, se io non faccio sesso col mio partner, lo tratto male etc., non mi dovrei stupire se poi si guarda intorno.
Ma nella maggior parte dei casi, i tradimenti sono un "fulmine a ciel sereno" per i traditi, non in quanto coglioni (incapaci di cogliere un nesso di causa effetto), ma perché inaspettati e abilmente mascherati da menzogne e sotterfugi.
Tu, tradito, ti aspetti sincerità da chi hai sposato e non sei un coglione se pensi così. E nell'aspettarti questa che dovrebbe essere la conditio sine qua non di qualunque rapporto profondo, ti trovi un muro di menzogne.
Che non è facile da cogliere, per nessuno.
Diverso il caso in cui il tradimento è stato ampiamente annunciato da una crisi di coppia.
Ma, lo ripeto, quanto accade in realtà?
Se fossero tutti davvero frutto di questa crisi (che diventa conclamata nel momento in cui si mostrizza il partner tradito che ha scoperto tutto) la separazione richiesta dal traditore sarebbe la prassi.
Invece quando accade, ci si aspetta che a farla sia il tradito.
Io conosco persone che tradiscono da anni e che con il marito cornuto si comportano a livello di "pucci pucci".
Aggiungo che una persona sincera ha molte più difficoltà a rendersi conto di quanto possa essere bugiarda un'altra persona, perché giudica secondo i suoi parametri.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Skorpio , sull'uso dei termini ne abbiamo discusso. A me personalmente non piacciono.
> Esistono sicuramente persone coglione  e puttane ma ovviamente nella maggior parte dei casi sono parole inflitte a caso, che risentono spesso di stati d'animo ed emozioni.
> Però, equiparare tradito e traditore non è corretto.
> Tradire è un atto di volontà. Essere traditi non lo è.
> ...


allora.. io gli aggettivi non li uso, ne per il tradito, né per il traditore, se sono coppia al momento del fatto, sono "coppia"...

Mi fa specie che vengano usati con grande disinvoltura verso una parte, dimenticando che automaticamente si "aggettiva" in qualche modo anche l'altra parte.... (e io non lo faccio mai, nemmeno ieri, mai con nessuno, perché tanto non serve)

Se io sposo un puttanone certificato, convinto di sposare Santa Maria Goretti.. tu al di là del puttanone ignobile che potresti dare alla mia consorte, a me che mi diresti?? mi diresti bravo??

Se io sposo Santa Maria Goretti, e nella coppia nel tempo, accanto a me la mi si trasforma a mia insaputa in un puttanone certificato, tu... che aggettivo mi daresti??

mi diresti bravo? poverino? come sei furbo tu.. sfortunato??...

quello che voglio dire... è sottile.

e cioè che IO non mi spingo a dar della puttana a nessuna, o del troiaio al marito di nessuna, perché IO dovrei "automaticamente" appioppare un qualche aggettivo anche all'altro.. e non sarebbe un gran bell'aggettivo.. 

e non lo faccio

perché per me non è giusto, è una valutazione troppo empirica, emotiva.. 

non dico testa, per non dover girar la medaglia e esser costretto a dire croce.

e ripeto, non dico TESTA per non esser poi costretto a girare e dire CROCE

ogni situazione è una storia a se... 

al di là degli aggettivi... di cui ci sarebbe pure da parlare, volendo...

perché io personalmente preferisco essere "aggettivato" come "uomo di merda" che come "ingenuo", che pare tutto fuori che una offesa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *Ma se una donna è single ed ha avuto 30 uomini, questo fa di lei una puttana? Perchè? *
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Quoto l'ultima.
> *Se è terribile* dare della puttana nell'accezione dispregiativa a una che ha avuto parecchie esperienze (solo per il fatto di averle avute), *è addirittura ridicolo* attribuirla a una che ha avuto poche e probabilmente selezionate (sulla base delle proprie esigenze, sempre) esperienze.
> Puttana nel secondo significato del vocabolario indica una persona amorale o che cambia spesso opinione per opportunità propria. Sicuramente esistono single così, ma ovviamente non tutti si può dire lo siano, per cui sì, è sempre in questi casi un utilizzo ad cazzum.


prima che vengano fraintesi i miei intenti:

1. era una battuta.

2. danny ha spiegato bene.

3. il termine puttana io non lo uso mai a vanvera.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> 
> *perché io personalmente preferisco essere "aggettivato" come "uomo di merda" che come "ingenuo", che pare tutto fuori che una offesa...*



Forse questa tua frase forse spiega il tuo accanimento in questa discussione.
Nessuno, o almeno, io no sicuramente, ha colto un qualche aspetto di criticità nel post di Brunetta.
Io ci ho visto lei, la sua storia, il suo rapporto di coppia, nient'altro.
Tu hai letto te stesso, con l'opinione che hai di te.
Ognuno di noi ha dei nervi scoperti: come li hai tu, li ha anche Brunetta, li ho pure io.
A me "puttana" piace dirlo mentre scopo e nelle situazioni in cui può venire apprezzato.
Mi carica ed ha una valenza erotica.
Altrove non lo uso mai. Come raramente do del coglione ad altri.
Perché nella vita occorre dosare con accuratezza i vocaboli: spesso si cambia opinione sulle persone, ma certe cose dette restano pesanti anche col trascorrere del tempo.
E comunque di persone veramente e totalmente sgradevoli nella vita ce ne sono poche: in linea di massimo tutti o quasi hanno la possibilità di offrirti qualcosa che può anche essere prezioso, anche solo per un momento.
Tutti inoltre comunque siamo stati a seconda dei momenti: stronzi, coglioni, uomini di merda, antipatici, simpatici, puttani e puttane. Tutti un pochino per qualcuno.
Ma se io sposo una donna che poi mi tradisce, non sono un coglione perché l'ho sposata.
Nè perché vengo tradito. Nè lei diventa puttana se mi tradisce.
Semplicemente esercita un atto di volontà come lei. Nient'altro.
Con tutte le conseguenze che ne possono derivare.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Forse questa tua frase forse spiega il tuo accanimento in questa discussione.
> Nessuno, o almeno, io no sicuramente, ha colto un qualche aspetto di criticità nel post di Brunetta.
> Io ci ho visto lei, la sua storia, il suo rapporto di coppia, nient'altro.
> Tu hai letto te stesso, con l'opinione che hai di te.
> ...


concordo su tutto e sul neretto in particolare..
quanto al mio "accanimento" .. sapendo di non aver indirizzato assolutamente verso nessuno un qualsiasi aggettivo a nessun livello, io mi voglio difendere... e io mi difendo, se so che non ho offeso nessuno, né era mia intenzione farlo

e dopo essermi difeso continuare la discussione... tranquillamente.

per dire come prima, per esempio.. che nei panni del collega di Banshee dopo aver detto al suo amico che la moglie è una puttana, *ammesso che lo facessi *(e non lo farei), *dovrei con onestà *aggiungere ulteriormente: 

e  tu caro amico mio, in forza di tutto questo, poiché ho appena detto che tua moglie è per me una puttana, sempre per me sei un gran coglione ad averla sposata senza accorgertene, o senza vederne maturare nel tempo la sua natura, e di donne, mi dispiace, ma non ci capisci assolutamente una sega!


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che vengano fraintesi i miei intenti:
> 
> 1. era una battuta.
> 
> ...


io avevo capito perfettamente :up:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riprendevo proprio il post di Ban di ieri, in cui diceva che il suo collega definiva tranquillamente "puttana" la moglie del suo amico.
> E appunto dico che con la stessa tranquillità con cui la definiva puttana, lui (il collega di Ban) d*ovrebbe avere altrettanta onestà intellettuale di definire coglione il suo amico.*
> Lui (non io)
> 
> ...


ma perché? coglione di che? stavano insieme e lei lo ha tradito...in che cosa lui è stato coglione? io non la penso così. lui è vittima del tradimento e lei scorretta (non puttana).


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io avevo capito perfettamente :up:


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che vengano fraintesi i miei intenti:
> 
> 1. era una battuta.
> 
> ...


ci avevo letto compiacimento come se te ne vantassi .ora...come trovo fuori luogo la critica allo stesso modo il contrario mi pare fuori luogo.
siccome ti ho già letta "vantarti" di capacità amatorie per questo non l'avevo letta come battuta.
in questo caso ho equivocato


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perché? coglione di che? stavano insieme e lei lo ha tradito...in che cosa lui è stato coglione? io non la penso così. *lui è vittima del tradimento e lei scorretta *(non puttana).


così va benissimo anche a me!! come sul neretto

ma se quello scorretta lo trasformi in  "puttana" peggiorandolo in modo dispregiativo, altrettanto onestamente devi "peggiorare" anche quel "vittima" 

in qualcosa di peggio che vittima (ad esempio coglione)

per par condicio 

per me!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> così va benissimo anche a me!! come sul neretto
> 
> ma se quello scorretta lo trasformi in  "puttana" peggiorandolo in modo dispregiativo, altrettanto onestamente devi "peggiorare" anche quel "vittima"
> 
> ...


ma non c'è una condizione di parità


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> così va benissimo anche a me!! come sul neretto
> 
> ma se quello scorretta lo trasformi in  "puttana" peggiorandolo in modo dispregiativo, altrettanto onestamente devi "peggiorare" anche quel "vittima"
> 
> ...


Ma perchè vedi un legame così stretto tra traditore e tradito? Uno compie deliberatamente un atto riprovevole, l'altro lo subisce. Ora chiaro che definire il traditore "puttana" o "porco" lascia l tempo che trova, ma comunque dare del coglione alla vittima non ha proprio alcun senso


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> così va benissimo anche a me!! come sul neretto
> 
> ma se quello scorretta lo trasformi in  "puttana" peggiorandolo in modo dispregiativo, altrettanto onestamente devi "peggiorare" anche quel "vittima"
> 
> ...



ho capito il tuo ragionamento adesso. cioè, vi leggo da ieri ma non capivo sinceramente, ora mi è chiaro. ma questo è nell'ottica del 50 e 50. cioè, entrambe le parti sono in causa nel tradimento. allora se lei è troia lui è coglione, se lui è un porco, lei una cogliona.

io non la penso così, e ti spiego: per me i problemi di qualsivoglia natura nella coppia non giustificano il tradimento. quindi, se io vedo il mio lui che sta, che so, sempre strano e col muso, e poi scopro che mi ha tradito, non mi sento "cogliona", perchè non è che lui sta col muso = ti tradirà. 
Per me, per me Ban, se tu sei incazzato si parla del perchè stai incazzato.

se tu stai male con me, si cerca di risolvere o mi lasci, non ti punto una pistola alla tempia per stare con me. ma se tu stai male e rimani con me MA mi cornifichi, sei scorretto. o stronzo, se vogliamo caricarla di più, non sono io tonta perchè "ti sta bene cioè litigavate non te l'aspettavi?" perchè no, non me l'aspetto.

spero di essere chiara che ho scritto un po' ad minchiam in italiano


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè vedi un legame così stretto tra traditore e tradito? Uno compie deliberatamente un atto riprovevole, l'altro lo subisce. Ora chiaro che definire il traditore "puttana" o "porco" lascia l tempo che trova, ma comunque dare del coglione alla vittima non ha proprio alcun senso


Semmai uno se lo dice da solo che è stato coglione per non aver visto, ma che di default lo si definisca tale non esiste.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè vedi un legame così stretto tra traditore e tradito? Uno compie deliberatamente un atto riprovevole, l'altro lo subisce. Ora chiaro che definire il traditore "puttana" o "porco" lascia l tempo che trova, ma comunque dare del coglione alla vittima non ha proprio alcun senso


Questa la so 
Perché sono una coppia


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Semmai uno se lo dice da solo che è stato coglione per non aver visto, ma che di default lo si definisca tale non esiste.


infatti, colpevolizzare la vittima è sempre un gioco sporco.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa la so
> Perché sono una coppia


Anche Gesù Cristo e Giuda erano amici, se per questo... ma non li metterei sullo stesso piano


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche Gesù Cristo e Giuda erano amici, se per questo... ma non li metterei sullo stesso piano


esatto...quale par condicio


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> esatto...quale par condicio


eh... direi proprio di no, infatti solo uno si è impiccato per la vergogna.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Anche Gesù Cristo e Giuda erano amici, se per questo... ma non li metterei sullo stesso piano


Mah.. Io sai ho espresso la mia idea, e forse dopo 24 ore ce l ho fatta anche io a esprimerla senza equivoci, ne venir tacciato di aver deliberatamente offeso questo o quello.
Poi è chiaro, ognuno ha la sua e in genere se la tiene, e ci va avanti...


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Io sai ho espresso la mia idea, e forse dopo 24 ore ce l ho fatta anche io a esprimerla senza equivoci, ne venir tacciato di aver deliberatamente offeso questo o quello.
> *Poi è chiaro, ognuno ha la sua e in genere se la tiene, e ci va avanti*...


ci mancherebbe! Che poi la si può pure cambiare, mica è proibito...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Anche Gesù Cristo e Giuda erano amici, se per questo... ma non li metterei sullo stesso piano


Ma non erano una coppia e non condividevano un progetto di vita..
E Gesu sapeva benissimo che Giuda lo tradiva
E ha lasciato fare..
E dopo non è andato a far casino alla ultima cena, lamentandosi che lo tradiva e frignando davanti agli apostoli, indicando il cattivone..
Che c'entra dai...


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma non erano una coppia e non condividevano un progetto di vita..*
> E Gesu sapeva benissimo che Giuda lo tradiva
> E ha lasciato fare..
> *E dopo non è andato a far casino alla ultima cena, lamentandosi che lo tradiva* e frignando davanti agli apostoli, indicando il cattivone..
> Che c'entra dai...


Alla faccia, condividevano un progetto un pelino più alto :singleeye:

Beh aveva stile da vendere


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Alla faccia, condividevano un progetto un pelino più alto :singleeye:
> 
> *Beh aveva stile da vendere *



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*..*



Nobody ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe! Che poi la si può pure cambiare, mica è proibito...


ma guarda... prendo il post di Oro stamattina ad esempio, proprio sull'argomento specifico

lei ci ha detto che il marito, entrambi davanti allo psyco, gli ha detto che lei è "una puttana!"

Ebbene, fossi stato in Oro, mi sarei girata verso di lui e gli avrei detto: 

Bene! facciamo che io sono una puttana
E tu cosa sei?... ce lo vuoi dire a me e allo psyco?
tu che mi hai sposata e con me hai fatto famiglia
tu che strisci implori, scendi nudo nel garage a controllarmi
mi freghi le password e piangi al ristorante davanti a questa puttana

tu ci vuoi dire cosa sei??

cosa avrebbe potuto dire il marito di Oro?

io sono un gran ganzone?? 

chiamo Oscuro per la risposta più appropriata..


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


ahò basta vedere il dialogo con Pilato... classe inarrivabile :singleeye:


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Io sai ho espresso la mia idea, e forse dopo 24 ore ce l ho fatta anche io a esprimerla senza equivoci, ne venir tacciato di aver deliberatamente offeso questo o quello.
> Poi è chiaro, ognuno ha la sua e in genere se la tiene, e ci va avanti...


Credo di aver compreso un po' il tuo pensiero, anche se condivido le obiezioni che ti sono state mosse:
se io azzardo termini altamente dispregiativi come "puttana" conversando con altri definisco anche me, che quella "puttana" l'ho sposata, senza esserne consapevole o rendermene conto. 
Però è anche vero che la reazione del tradito può portare a un atteggiamento di disprezzo verso l'accadimento e di conseguenza verso la persona responsabile dell'accaduto, per cui l'uso del termine puttana rappresenta l'espressione di un malessere da parte di chi lo usa.
Va pesato, in quel caso, secondo me. E' più uno sfogo della sofferenza che una valutazione della persona.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda... prendo il post di Oro stamattina ad esempio, proprio sull'argomento specifico
> 
> lei ci ha detto che il marito, entrambi davanti allo psyco, gli ha detto che lei è "una puttana!"
> 
> ...


Un gran coglione.E resto di questa idea.
E mi spiace se legge,mi spiace per oro,ma io davvero penso che il marito di oro sia molto infantile.
E dare della puttana alla moglie davanti a terzi,è indicativo di quanto cazzo sei coglione.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Alla faccia, condividevano un progetto un pelino più alto :singleeye:
> 
> Beh aveva stile da vendere


Un maestro di vita sotto ogni punto di vista. Il modello inarrivabile per ogni uomo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda... prendo il post di Oro stamattina ad esempio, proprio sull'argomento specifico
> 
> lei ci ha detto che il marito, entrambi davanti allo psyco, gli ha detto che lei è "una puttana!"
> 
> ...


ecco, semmai è coglione per questo, non certo perchè è stato tradito. Non tutti nella sua situazione si comportano così... e per fortuna, direi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un maestro di vita sotto ogni punto di vista. Il modello inarrivabile per ogni uomo.


Concordo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*

Io non dico più nulla 
E ringrazio sentitamente oscuro per aver detto quello che un marito autodefinisce di se, quando davanti a terzi definisce puttana la persona con cui ha condiviso liberamente un progetto come quello di coppia


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda... prendo il post di Oro stamattina ad esempio, proprio sull'argomento specifico
> 
> lei ci ha detto che il marito, entrambi davanti allo psyco, gli ha detto che lei è "una puttana!"
> 
> ...


Ma più che altro... 
"tu che mi hai tradito per anni.. dai della puttana a me?
Ora che ti stai cagando sotto perché hai perso il controllo che avevi su di me ti comporti da disperato?
Tu che hai fatto  di peggio ma tanto te ne fregavi perché avevi me che ti amavo e che non ti lasciavo anche quando tu ti facevi amabilmente i cazzi tuoi, ora dai a me della puttana?
Forse non ti rendi conto che certi comportamenti si imparano e tu sei stato per me un maestro.
Il miglior maestro che potessi avere, perché mi hai aperto gli occhi.
Mi hai fatto capire che a fare la puttana come hai fatto tu c'è tanto da guadagnare, e io a un certo punto mi sono stufata di perdere sempre. Eccomi qua: sto diventando sempre più come te. E se mi vuoi ancora, tu dovrai imparare a diventare gradualmente come me."
Saluti.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non dico più nulla
> E ringrazio sentitamente oscuro per aver detto quello che un marito autodefinisce di se, quando davanti a terzi definisce puttana la persona con cui ha condiviso liberamente un progetto come quello di coppia


Però vedi, Oro è ancora sessualmente molto attratta dal marito che, a mio parere, è un pochetto paraculo (azzardo da quello che ho letto).
Stando così le cose, quello che ho scritto sopra... non verrà mai pronunciato.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non dico più nulla
> E ringrazio sentitamente oscuro per aver detto quello che un marito autodefinisce di se, quando davanti a terzi definisce puttana la persona con cui ha condiviso liberamente un progetto come quello di coppia



Guarda onestamente io parti del tuo discorso le trovo condivisibili.
Della serie:io ho un amico che è stato tradito spesse volte dall'ex donna.Allora io dico:la prima volta posso capire,lei tornava piangendo,ho fatto una cazzata perdonami.
Poi la seconda,poi la terza,cioè lei una stronza perchè si approfittava della troppa bontà del mio amico,ma lui troppo coglione onestamente.
E aggiungo anche una cosa:secondo me carattere e indole troppo passiva predispongono un certo tipo di donne alle corna...perchè poi alcune donne,NON tutte,vogliono l'orsacchiotto buono e puccioso a casa,e lo stronzo,con la faccia da stronzo che gli strappa le mutande dandogli della puttana....!Adesso mi beccherò la solita dose di insulti,me ne sbatto i coglioni con soffusa allegria...come sempre...


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Dimenticavo il finale.Lei dopo anni di corna,ha incontrato un profumiere dopo una serie di ruvide pisellate, di ritorno da un funerale,l'addio.Ho un altro ti saluto......
E lui a dare della puttana a sta donna.lui coglione no?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda onestamente io parti del tuo discorso le trovo condivisibili.
> *Della serie:io ho un amico che è stato tradito spesse volte dall'ex donna.Allora io dico:la prima volta posso capire,lei tornava piangendo,ho fatto una cazzata perdonami.
> Poi la seconda,poi la terza,cioè lei una stronza perchè si approfittava della troppa bontà del mio amico,ma lui troppo coglione onestamente.*
> E aggiungo anche una cosa:secondo me carattere e indole troppo passiva predispongono un certo tipo di donne alle corna...perchè poi alcune donne,NON tutte,vogliono l'orsacchiotto buono e puccioso a casa,e lo stronzo,con la faccia da stronzo che gli strappa le mutande dandogli della puttana....!Adesso mi beccherò la solita dose di insulti,me ne sbatto i coglioni con soffusa allegria...come sempre...


ogni caso fa storia a sè... certo qui si arriva alla connivenza, passi la prima, ma questo amico tuo ha poca dignità, poca stima di sè... insomma, per farla breve, si questo è coglione


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ogni caso fa storia a sè... certo qui si arriva alla connivenza, passi la prima, ma questo amico tuo ha poca dignità, poca stima di sè... insomma, per farla breve, si questo è coglione



Secondo me diventi coglione pure quando dai della puttana alla tua donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci avevo letto compiacimento come se te ne vantassi .ora...come trovo fuori luogo la critica allo stesso modo il contrario mi pare fuori luogo.
> siccome ti ho già letta "vantarti" di capacità amatorie per questo non l'avevo letta come battuta.
> in questo caso ho equivocato



confermo che era una battuta, a tratti intravedo compiacimento in oro nel trovarsi in questa parte da bad girl.
ma non la ritengo una cosa negativa

in secondo luogo credo che essere una gran puttana richieda doti che non si limitano alle capacità amatorie


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> confermo che era una battuta, a tratti intravedo compiacimento in oro nel trovarsi in questa parte da bad girl.
> ma non la ritengo una cosa negativa
> 
> in secondo luogo credo che essere una gran puttana richieda *doti *che non si limitano alle capacità amatorie


quali?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me diventi coglione pure quando dai della puttana alla tua donna.


Se dai alla parola "coglione" il significato che attribuivi al tuo amico, più che altro stronzo, direi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali?


Pelo sullo stomaco, soprattutto. Perchè darla a cani e porci per soldi non dev'essere tanto facile...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dimenticavo il finale.Lei dopo anni di corna,ha incontrato un profumiere dopo una serie di ruvide pisellate, di ritorno da un funerale,l'addio.Ho un altro ti saluto......
> E lui a dare della puttana a sta donna.lui coglione no?


Automaticamente direi proprio che se lo dava del coglione, si....

E capisco Danny, quando parla di rabbia e frustrazione.. (Detto dal coniuge) o di valutazione emotiva o empatica (amico del collega di Ban)..
Ma....
Io sono molto gelido e razionale nella valutazione di superficie...

E la rabbia e la frustrazione non sono buoni approcci per affrontare il futuro, perché poi quello conta..

E affrontarlo sentendosi vittime di una puttana di ex, tornando al tuo amico, non credo aiuti molto per il futuro...

E non si è molto consci dei contesti passati, e ci si prepara a non esserlo per quelli futuri
Secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Pelo sullo stomaco, soprattutto. Perchè darla a cani e porci per soldi non dev'essere tanto facile...


Non credo Chiara avesse questo contesto in mente quando ha scritto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali?


costanza, passione e versatilità, come i grandi attori


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> costanza, passione e versatilità, come i grandi attori


ho capito


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Automaticamente direi proprio che se lo dava del coglione, si....
> 
> E capisco Danny, quando parla di rabbia e frustrazione.. (Detto dal coniuge) o di valutazione emotiva o empatica (amico del collega di Ban)..
> Ma....
> ...


Ognuno è norma di se stesso....


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo Chiara avesse questo contesto in mente quando ha scritto


pare di noi, hai ragione...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> pare di noi, hai ragione...


Di la verità, pensavi una cosa tipo:
Chiamami ora 3345666777 ricevo dalle 11 alle 24 in ambiente climatizzato, espertissima, per i tuoi momenti magici,


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> costanza, passione e versatilità, come i grandi attori


Seriamente, dovremmo cominciare a rivedere la figura della puttana. Magari potrebbe essere l'argomento di un thread.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Seriamente, dovremmo cominciare a rivedere la figura della puttana. Magari potrebbe essere l'argomento di un thread.


lo è stato ...eccome se lo è stato:miiiii:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> ecco, semmai è coglione per questo, non certo perchè è stato tradito. Non tutti nella sua situazione si comportano così... e per fortuna, direi.


Solo per aver detto puttana alla moglie davanti a un terzo, con convinzione e decisione.
Solo per averlo detto

Anche senza tradimento, davanti all'avvocato a firmare la separazione.
Perché non si va piu d accordo
Senza tradimento

Magari lei si confidava con un amico semplice dei suoi problemi e lo sai, o l hai vista

Se dici puttana alla moglie davanti alla avvocato mentre ti separi, senza nulla in mezzo, ti qualifichi lo stesso.

Come coglione

Per me.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un gran coglione.E resto di questa idea.
> E mi spiace se legge,mi spiace per oro,ma io davvero penso che il marito di oro sia molto infantile.
> E dare della puttana alla moglie davanti a terzi,è indicativo di quanto cazzo sei coglione.


Guarda non dispiacerti per lui, fallo per me che non so nemmeno come sono caduta tanto in basso. La cosa che mi infastidisce di più di tutta questa cosa è che ora siamo sullo stesso piano di miseria anche se lui pensa di essere meglio di me perché non è andato a cercare ma gli é stato offerto. Alle volte resto allibita dei suoi ragionamenti


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda non dispiacerti per lui, fallo per me che non so nemmeno come sono caduta tanto in basso. La cosa che mi infastidisce di più di tutta questa cosa è che ora siamo sullo stesso piano di miseria anche se *lui pensa di essere meglio di me perché non è andato a cercare ma gli é stato offerto*. Alle volte resto allibita dei suoi ragionamenti


ah eh beh certo, quindi è "più giustificato" perché è stato sedotto (vedi considerazioni mie e di [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] tanti post fa)...ma manco per niente oro, non lo pensare nemmeno


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah eh beh certo, quindi è "più giustificato" perché è stato sedotto (vedi considerazioni mie e di [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] tanti post fa)...ma manco per niente oro, non lo pensare nemmeno


Infatti non lo penso affatto. Lui crede che io non abbia mai avuto proposte. Ho sempre cortesemente declinato. Non era di mio interesse. Perché si tradisce per volontà sia che ti venga offerto sia che cerchi. Quindi pari disonestà da parte di entrambi. Solo che io ne sono consapevole lui no.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda non dispiacerti per lui, fallo per me che non so nemmeno come sono caduta tanto in basso. La cosa che mi infastidisce di più di tutta questa cosa è che ora siamo sullo stesso piano di miseria anche se lui pensa di essere meglio di me perché non è andato a cercare ma gli é stato offerto. Alle volte resto allibita dei suoi ragionamenti


ma se pensi che sia tutto così misero perchè non fai qualcosa per modificarlo?
anzi, lo stai facendo perché ,se non sbaglio siete in terapia ...ma allora parlatene soprattutto fra di voi , continuare a lamentartene qui non mi pare correttissimo.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se pensi che sia tutto così misero perchè non fai qualcosa per modificarlo?
> anzi, lo stai facendo perché ,se non sbaglio siete in terapia ...ma allora parlatene soprattutto fra di voi , continuare a lamentartene qui non mi pare correttissimo.


Si ne parliamo. Non era mia intenzione lamentarmi qui. Infatti sto cercando il più possibile di evitare post seri. Purtroppo è una cosa che sento molto in questo momento e ogni tanto mi scappa anche qui le cose che dico a lui


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Infatti non lo penso affatto. Lui crede che io non abbia mai avuto proposte. Ho sempre cortesemente declinato. Non era di mio interesse. Perché si tradisce per volontà sia che ti venga offerto sia che cerchi. Quindi pari disonestà da parte di entrambi. Solo che io ne sono consapevole lui no.


Non è vero che non ne è consapevole.
Fa finta.
Quando ci si trova in difetto, si è capaci di sparare le più abominevoli boiate e convincersene.
Il fatto che si abbiano proposte c'entra poco o niente... tradimento è tradimento, menzogna è menzogna. Finisce lì.
Si possono trovare concause, ma non attenuanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Seriamente, dovremmo cominciare a rivedere la figura della puttana. Magari potrebbe essere l'argomento di un thread.



caro danny, se ne è già parlato tanto.
sono argomenti che creano confusione e soprattutto si parla per teorie, sicché meglio parlare di cattedrali gotiche e cornetti alla crema miiiii: questi sconosciuti)


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

*si*



Spot ha detto:


> Non è vero che non ne è consapevole.
> Fa finta.
> Quando ci si trova in difetto, si è capaci di sparare le più abominevoli boiate e convincersene.
> Il fatto che si abbiano proposte c'entra poco o niente... tradimento è tradimento, menzogna è menzogna. Finisce lì.
> Si possono trovare concause, ma non attenuanti.


Alla volte sarebbe meglio usare di più la materia grigia invece che un altra cosa. E parlo per me...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Alla volte sarebbe meglio usare di più la materia grigia invece che un altra cosa. E parlo per me...


Tu ce l hai
L una e l altra..
E solo il dire: "parlo per me" è usar materia grigia in modo ultra produttivo
Per te.
Indipendentemente da quel che sarà, o non sarà.
Sono fiducioso


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> caro danny, se ne è già parlato tanto.
> sono argomenti che creano confusione e soprattutto si parla per teorie, sicché meglio parlare di cattedrali gotiche e cornetti alla crema miiiii: questi sconosciuti)


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:

A scusa me so sbagliato


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda non dispiacerti per lui, fallo per me che non so nemmeno come sono caduta tanto in basso. La cosa che mi infastidisce di più di tutta questa cosa è che ora siamo sullo stesso piano di miseria anche se lui pensa di essere meglio di me perché non è andato a cercare ma gli é stato offerto. Alle volte resto allibita dei suoi ragionamenti


Oro però scusa se mi permetto se mio marito mi fa della puttana davanti alla psicoterapeuta dal momento dopo gli dimostro che non lo sono non dandogliela nemmeno se la paga.
Ti con quest'uomo ci vai a letto in questo quoto il discorso di Skorpio.
Pensi di essere caduta in basso e ci vai a letto? Per me é incomprensibile. Un bel vibratore e via


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oro però scusa se mi permetto se mio marito mi fa della puttana davanti alla psicoterapeuta dal momento dopo gli sinistro che non lo sono non dandogliela nemmeno se la paga.
> Ti con quest'uomo ci vai a letto in questo quoto il discorso di Skorpio.
> Pensi di essere caduta in basso e ci vai a letto? Per me é incomprensibile. Un bel vibratore e via


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Scusa ho sbagliato un'altra volta


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

*si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oro però scusa se mi permetto se mio marito mi fa della puttana davanti alla psicoterapeuta dal momento dopo gli dimostro che non lo sono non dandogliela nemmeno se la paga.
> Ti con quest'uomo ci vai a letto in questo quoto il discorso di Skorpio.
> Pensi di essere caduta in basso e ci vai a letto? Per me é incomprensibile. Un bel vibratore e via


E ragione ne hai da vendere. Infatti dargliela poco é stata una forma che ho usato per tanti anni. Ora non ce la fo 
É brutto da dire ma ho bisogno do carne e interazione. Sono deplorevole? Forse si. Per il momento sotto il profilo fisico va così. Sempre meglio che trovo in casa quello che mi serve o no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> E ragione ne hai da vendere. Infatti *dargliela poco *é stata una forma che ho usato per tanti anni. Ora non ce la fo
> É brutto da dire ma ho bisogno do carne e interazione. Sono deplorevole? Forse si. Per il momento sotto il profilo fisico va così. Sempre meglio che trovo in casa quello che mi serve o no?


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> E ragione ne hai da vendere. Infatti dargliela poco é stata una forma che ho usato per tanti anni. Ora non ce la fo
> É brutto da dire ma ho bisogno do carne e interazione. Sono deplorevole? Forse si. Per il momento sotto il profilo fisico va così. Sempre meglio che trovo in casa quello che mi serve o no?


No no non deplorevole ci mancherebbe
Io non capisco questo bisogno ma appunto io. Per me il sesso ha senso fatto con qualcuno che mi rispetta. Non è bisogno fisico. Per quello ho appunto le mani e nel caso un vibratore


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no non deplorevole ci mancherebbe
> Io non capisco questo bisogno ma appunto io. Per me il sesso ha senso fatto con qualcuno che mi rispetta. Non è bisogno fisico. Per quello ho appunto le mani e nel caso un vibratore



Vedi che a guadagnar punti ci metto poco?   
Ottimo intervento. Sul pezzo.

Poi la chiosa finale merita un applauso. :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> prima che vengano fraintesi i miei intenti:
> 
> 1. era una battuta.
> 
> ...


Il mio post non si riferiva al tuo  era del tutto generico.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Così mi capita di notare spesso l'attribuzione del tradimento prevalentemente alla fascia maschile, con relativo contorno di donne incattivite verso i comportamenti di questi maschi inaffidabili (con valutazioni che comprendono l'intero genere).


Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa fare un ragionamento di questo tipo se è incontestabile che il rapporto è sempre di 1 a 1, e cioè che un uomo per forza di cose tradisce la propria donna con un'altra e che pertanto, per ogni traditore/uomo, c'è sempre una traditrice donna che ne è l'amante (e viceversa).
A meno di non voler considerare quegli uomini che di amanti ne hanno più d'una. 
Ma magari ci sono anche donne che ne hanno più d'uno...


----------



## Ross (17 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa fare un ragionamento di questo tipo se è incontestabile che il rapporto è sempre di 1 a 1, e cioè che un uomo per forza di cose tradisce la propria donna con un'altra e che pertanto, per ogni traditore/uomo, c'è sempre una traditrice donna che ne è l'amante (e viceversa).
> A meno di non voler considerare quegli uomini che di amanti ne hanno più d'una.
> Ma magari ci sono anche donne che ne hanno più d'uno...



Le percentuali sono chiare...si parla di circa il 40/50 % degli uomini che fanno sesso extraconiugale e il 40/45 % delle donne.


Chi abbia iniziato prima è un pò stabilire se sia nato prima l'uovo o la gallina.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Le percentuali sono chiare...si parla di circa il 40/50 % degli uomini che fanno sesso extraconiugale e il 40/45 % delle donne.
> 
> 
> Chi abbia iniziato prima è un pò stabilire se sia nato prima l'uovo o la gallina.


Appunto.
Perciò m'ha sempre fatto sorridere il discorso in base al quale 'gli uomini tradiscono di più'...


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa fare un ragionamento di questo tipo se è incontestabile che il rapporto è sempre di 1 a 1, e cioè che un uomo per forza di cose tradisce la propria donna con un'altra e che pertanto, per ogni traditore/uomo, c'è sempre una traditrice donna che ne è l'amante (e viceversa).
> A meno di non voler considerare quegli uomini che di amanti ne hanno più d'una.
> Ma magari ci sono anche donne che ne hanno più d'uno...


Però è un ragionamento assai diffuso. 
Forse deriva dai "tempi antichi", in cui c'erano le "donnacce" non sposate che insidiavano l'uomo onestamente maritato, secondo la mentalità dell'epoca.
Magari (...) le cose sono leggermente cambiate, ma questo ragionamento viene ancora portato avanti, spesso in maniera strumentale. Ho letto non molto tempo fa alcuni interventi del genere sul gruppo della Lucarelli su FB... 
se non ricordo male.
Forse oggi lo si motiva col fatto che l'uomo possa tradire, si ritiene, con donne "non maritate".
Onestamente credo di vivere nel 2016...  e non credo di essere una mosca bianca nel panorama dei mariti, in quanto tradito.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però è un ragionamento assai diffuso.
> Forse deriva dai "tempi antichi", in cui c'erano le "donnacce" non sposate che insidiavano l'uomo onestamente maritato, secondo la mentalità dell'epoca.
> Magari (...) le cose sono leggermente cambiate, ma questo ragionamento viene ancora portato avanti, spesso in maniera strumentale. Ho letto non molto tempo fa alcuni interventi del genere sul gruppo della Lucarelli su FB...
> se non ricordo male.
> ...


Le 'donnacce' erano le prostitute, visto che un tempo era normale e perfettamente accettato (benchè silenziosamente) che maschi giovani e meno giovani ricorressero alle esperte cure di qualche bagasciona.
Il ragionamento è assai diffuso ma, secondo me, è un falso ed è anche abbastanza banale.
Forse sarebbe più corretto sostenere che l'uomo, più che tradire di più, è senza dubbio quello che ci prova a farlo con maggior frequenza.


----------



## Babou (17 Maggio 2016)

Ehm...
credo di essere stata citata tra le "coglione" new entry.
A parte il vocabolo poco educato, ma di cui non mi sento offesa in sè, quindi vorrei rassicurare Brunetta che ci ha difese, però permettimi Skorpio una puntualizzazione: parti dal presupposto che, nel momento in cui mi sono sposata e ho messo su una famiglia, sapessi che mio marito fosse tale, quindi adesso non dovrei aver diritto a lamentarmi, me la sono cercata. Se fosse stato così, la "cogliona" non me lo toglieva nessuno.
Difficile però capire chi ti sta a fianco quando indossa una maschera: il mio ex ha con me affrontato più volte il discorso tradimento dicendo che mai e poi mai, anche per una questione morale, l'avrebbe fatto, che anzi soffriva all'idea se l'avessi fatto io a lui. E poi si scopa a rotazione le colleghe?
Quando la maschera è calata e ho visto chi vi fosse sotto, io l'ho immediatamente lasciato.
cogliona se fossi stata lì con lui pensando "di cambiarlo" (come fanno molte), o che non lo avrebbe fatto più e quindi perdonato. E magari facciamoci un altro figlio, vah, così ci distraiamo.
Magari ecco, mi concedo di definirmi ingenua, credulona. Ma cazzo, se non ti fidi di chi ami, allora di chi?
comunque ho imparato la lezione, la fiducia la lascerò alle fiabe.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Babou ha detto:


> Ehm...
> credo di essere stata citata tra le "coglione" new entry.
> A parte il vocabolo poco educato, ma di cui non mi sento offesa in sè, quindi vorrei rassicurare Brunetta che ci ha difese, però permettimi Skorpio una puntualizzazione: parti dal presupposto che, nel momento in cui mi sono sposata e ho messo su una famiglia, sapessi che mio marito fosse tale, quindi adesso non dovrei aver diritto a lamentarmi, me la sono cercata. Se fosse stato così, la "cogliona" non me lo toglieva nessuno.
> Difficile però capire chi ti sta a fianco quando indossa una maschera: il mio ex ha con me affrontato più volte il discorso tradimento dicendo che mai e poi mai, anche per una questione morale, l'avrebbe fatto, che anzi soffriva all'idea se l'avessi fatto io a lui. E poi si scopa a rotazione le colleghe?
> ...


No no.. Ci mancherebbe.. Io non do dell coglione proprio a nessuno, anche perché dovrei mettermi io per primo, essendo anche io stato tradito.

Ciò che voglio dire è che nel momento del benessere siamo tutti alla idillio, ma li è troppo facile....

Nel momento critico, che emerge con un tradimento, ma anche con ben altro (spesso inspiegabilmente ignorato per pigrizia o disattenzione) uno "risolve" scaricando tutto sulla altro, e assolvendosi.

E io dico semplicemente che dal mio punto di vista non funziona cosi.

E "ricordo" a chi solo si ritiene autorizzato a scaricare colpe sulla altro (che ci sono indubbiamente) che per me è educativo x il futuro cercar prima le proprie.

Che secondo me ci sono. Sempre.

Il discorso del coglione si lega a questo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. Ci mancherebbe.. Io non do dell coglione proprio a nessuno, anche perché dovrei mettermi io per primo, essendo anche io stato tradito.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che nel momento del benessere siamo tutti alla idillio, ma li è troppo facile....
> 
> ...


Io condivido il tuo punto di vista.Secondo me andrebbe analizzato caso e caso.Non possiamo farci un colpa se abbiam creduto ad una maschera e non abbiam capito chi c'era dietro quella maschera,in quel caso possiamo essere stati poco lucidi,creduloni,ingenui,in buona fede.
Certo è che se la mia donna..prende ad uscire ad orari strani,esce la sera con le amiche,non torna a dormire a casa,e mi dice che ha dormito da un'amica senza avvisarmi...a quel punto...il limite fra l'essere credulone e coglione si assottiglia e di tanto.
Quello che sfugge a tanti e che un atteggiamento da"coglione"poi predispone la persone ad ulteriori tradimenti...!Un atteggiamento passivo o palesemente permissivo e veramente fallace sotto ogni aspetto.Io dico sempre:cornuto si,coglione no.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io condivido il tuo punto di vista.Secondo me andrebbe analizzato caso e caso.Non possiamo farci un colpa se abbiam creduto ad una maschera e non abbiam capito chi c'era dietro quella maschera,in quel caso possiamo essere stati poco lucidi,creduloni,ingenui,in buona fede.
> Certo è che se la mia donna..prende ad uscire ad orari strani,esce la sera con le amiche,non torna a dormire a casa,e mi dice che ha dormito da un'amica senza avvisarmi...a quel punto...il limite fra l'essere credulone e coglione si assottiglia e di tanto.
> Quello che sfugge a tanti e che un atteggiamento da"coglione"poi predispone la persone ad ulteriori tradimenti...!Un atteggiamento passivo o palesemente permissivo e veramente fallace sotto ogni aspetto.Io dico sempre:cornuto si,coglione no.


Sono d'accordo!
io in realtà come già spiegato mi soffermo sulla sintesi di una esclamazione di giudizio verso l'altro (di coppia) che in quanto essendo coppia, si tira dietro automaticamente un giudizio su di se...
solo che uno non se ne accorge.

Se io stavolta da estraneo, e per strada, vedo una "coppia" a un tavolo giocano alle 3 carte, e mi avvicino dicendo a chi maneggia le carte:
"imbroglione truffatore!!"
anche se non me ne rendo conto e non è la mia volontà in pratica sto automaticamente dicendo a colui che è di là dal tavolo: "gonzo ingenuo, ti sta gabbando, rincitrullito!!"

io questo dico..

ed è automatico che si formi come giudizio riflesso, se giudico uno giudico automaticamente anche l'altro.

e se io in un contesto di coppia giudico in qualche modo la mia partner esclamando convintamente qualcosa, in pratica giudico anche me, in altro senso non espresso


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> io in realtà come già spiegato mi soffermo sulla sintesi di una esclamazione di giudizio verso l'altro (di coppia) che in quanto essendo coppia, si tira dietro automaticamente un giudizio su di se...
> solo che uno non se ne accorge.
> 
> ...


È comprensibile ma un po' tirato il ragionamento. Il più noto tradito fu Gesù. Nel valutare l'operato di Giuda mi riesce difficile collegarlo con quello del Cristo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2016)

Io credo che dipenda tantissimo da come si vuole e si è in grado di vivere la relazione di coppia.
L'alfabeto affettivo, relazionale, sentimentale (come diceva Ipazia) ognuno l'apprende nella propria famiglia e lo rielabora attraverso il proprio carattere.
Se per me è primario il dialogo e la fiducia e non mi sento, né mi voglio sentire (né far sentire) una proprietà dell'altro, né di essere in un rapporto totalizzante, mi sembrerà normale avere spazi autonomi di cui raccontare l'essenziale da cui ho tratto arricchimento.
Se l'altro vivrà questo come disinteresse  o abbandono potrà reagire allontanandosi, cercando altro o deprimendosi.
Ma io mi aspetterei una comunicazione che magari l'altro potrebbe non essere in grado di dare perché vissuta come un'umiliazione.
Sono solo alcuni di possibili molteplici scenari.
Ridurre questo a merde e coglioni mi pare semplicistico.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda tantissimo da come si vuole e si è in grado di vivere la relazione di coppia.
> L'alfabeto affettivo, relazionale, sentimentale (come diceva Ipazia) ognuno l'apprende nella propria famiglia e lo rielabora attraverso il proprio carattere.
> Se per me è primario il dialogo e la fiducia e non mi sento, né mi voglio sentire (né far sentire) una proprietà dell'altro, né di essere in un rapporto totalizzante, mi sembrerà normale avere spazi autonomi di cui raccontare l'essenziale da cui ho tratto arricchimento.
> Se l'altro vivrà questo come disinteresse  o abbandono potrà reagire allontanandosi, cercando altro o deprimendosi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.


Anche io...
Infatti andrebbe chiesto a chi apostrofa cosi il partner del proprio presente o passato.
Se lo facessi io, con mia moglie, a sera avrei direttamente le valigie alla porta.
E al contrario


----------

